# Features You Want / Feature Ideas General Discussion



## Stevey Queen (Apr 7, 2019)

*MODERATION NOTE:* Designating this thread as a sort of general assorted feature ideas / requests discussion thread. Separate threads dedicated to a specific feature or set of related features are definitely welcome, but please use this thread as a location for your assorted ideas that don't feel like they're worth an entire thread or aren't related to each-other.  - Justin

---

I'm playing New Leaf right now and I keep thinking of ways to improve on the features that I hope they implement into the next game.

- A menu UI or a journal that keeps track of villager requests. My memory is bad so I forget to do things for them often.
- Asking for jobs/favors, like in the gamecube version. Too often, I'll only get like 1 or 2 request a day. Boring. 
- The dream suite, if they bring it back, should allow you to visit dream towns with friends.
- Blathers should ask you whether or not you want him to educate you when donating stuff to the museum. I'd like when he talked a lot.
- Celeste observatory returns with a planetarium as well.
- The police station needs more functionality. Maybe the report citizen function that Isabelle has should be transferred to the police dogs instead. And we should be allowed to have Copper and Booker. It's not fair to have to pick between them. It also needs another unique feature but I'm at a loss. Maybe a mini game job where you go on patrol and stop the citizens from doing bad things like littering and bullying idk.

What features would you like in the new game?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

- I'd at least like to see a feature that lets you choose where a villager will put their house. Like getting some kind of a notification when a villager is about to move in, and then you could go and choose a suitable spot for the house.

- Being able to get rid of rocks would be neat. I was wondering that maybe the rocks could be broken with a golden shovel or something, since you can't get it right away so it'd be a bit challenging at least. Or maybe there could be a special item for breaking rocks.

- Being able to create multiple towns would also be convenient, so one wouldn't have to buy multiple copies of the game.

- And also, more storage space!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

- Better Weather
- Sending. letters. to. friends. outside. of. your. town.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

Please Nintendo, let me plot villagers by myself.
Also please let me choose outright how my villager looks.


----------



## vinesse (Apr 8, 2019)

-I think more customization of your character, a la Happy Home Designer, would be really nice!
-Being able to choose where villagers put their house would be a big plus! Even if it's building the sign posts from Wild World or Population Growing, or even being able to relocate ones that are auto-placed in your town!
-Definitely bringing back all of the little blurbs that Blathers had, I loved when he went on his little rants! But please make it optional, sometimes I'm playing during lunch at work and am a bit pressed for time.
-Being able to relocate things like the Campsite and Cafe, if they bring PWP back! I hate that they're permanent fixtures, I wouldn't even mind if they were "closed" while the moving was happening and it took a few days, rather than an overnight deal.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

- more options for skin colour and hair type
- new stores
- a new and improved version of the city, plus Main Street
- the planetarium back
- smaller AC holidays back like Bright Lights/Flower Festival
- new clothing options
- more PWPs (including PC additions)
- the ability to choose villager house placement/store placement


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd like to see:

-A better night life. Maybe more late night places.
-More weather options and villagers reactive to it. Maybe trees swaying on a windy day, more visible lightning during thunderstorms, and it being harder to see during heavy snowfall.
-Villagers reacting to the weather changes more visually. Like if it's cold outside, maybe have them switch clothes.
-A bit more of animal's lives. I want to see some important characters like Nook leave after work and travel to their home or somewhere like the Roost.
-More face and hair combinations.
-Bring back the personality villagers had from the first game and add new ones.
-The ability to expand your town. Not a major expansion, but maybe adding a mountain trail or a park that can be used on special days.


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 8, 2019)

- More customisation options for clothes/shoes/accessories 
- I know some people made their own version of a garden in ACNL with bushes/floor designs but a house upgrade including one (maybe fenced off and customisable?) would be pretty cool
- Like the comment above me, more expansive weather climates (could even adopt sub-terrains in winter like slate, frost etc)
- Being able to choose villagers' house location would be so useful


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 8, 2019)

A few years prior, during New Leaf days, I had composed a list alongside a friend of the plethora of features we are agog to behold in the next Animal Crossing game. Now, If I were to copy and paste the whole list it would make for an considerably interminable post, so I have decided to pick and choose the ones that I think are the most interesting:

1. Bigger PWP's that you can stack/merge to the clouds.
2. You can go on the clouds and they can be accessed by climbing huge PWP's or having a villager that can fly take you there.
3. Extreme weather like tornadoes, blizzards, floods, and hurricanes can come.
4. You can get a remix of your town tune from KK. Slider and play it on your radio.
5. There can be underwater towns when your town floods or ancient ruins underwater that can have villagers like fish.
6. There can be underwater caves.
7. You can bring your instruments to Club LOL and perform. Also with a band of people.
8. You can travel with more things than just the train. (Like a plane, hot air balloon, hang gliders, rockets/spaceship, bicycle, skateboard, roller/ice skates, etc.) And you can travel on them simultaneously with friends.
9. You can have friends/relatives (people you really trust) live/move in to your town for a certain period of time without having the same game cart as you. (This one sounds a bit unrealistic but still cool)
10. You can buy more land and expand your town.
11. You can resign from the office and promote/fire Isabelle. You can also hire animals.
12. You can change your face and your town name and your character name by signing papers. You can sign them with the touchscreen.
13. You can access the deep ocean with oxygen tanks and explore the deep parts of the ocean with friends too. There can be lost ships and submarines and you can steal lost treasure down there for lots of bells.
14. You can buy bikes and cars from Nook. Bikes can hold 2 people and cars would hold 4 people and you can race with friends
15. You can go skydiving from an airplane.
16. You can select certain people on your best friends list to send messages to
17. You can buy food and cook them to make meals.
18. You can choose your height/skin tone at the beginning of the game.
19. You have the option to view in first person view.
20. There can be pools and you can buy one for your house (for the outside).
21. In the winter all pools, ponds, rivers, and the ocean freezes and Ables and Kicks sell ice skating gear.
22. You can buy special seeds that can make the grass longer and you can ask Leif to trim them and have villagers trim their own lawns.
23. You can go kayaking or canoeing
24. You can go on a cruise on a luxury boat. Gulliver drives the cruise ship and you sometimes tip over
25. You can buy a rocket ship and visit different planets. Once you've visited space a certain amount of time you can dream of the moon and visit aliens
26. When you're visiting another town you can stay at a town hotel.
27. There can be a park with swings and slides and monkey bars and other stuff you can unlock
28. There can be an amusement park you can unlock that has rides like roller coasters and stuff and you can unlock more and even make some rides once you've spent a lot there
29. You can have a laptop or CPU or phone and have an email on it with a password so that your mailbox isn't always full.
30. You can go zip lining.
31. You can climb trees without cheating
32. On the cruise, you can unlock more places to go, the more you've visited/spent. Like Antarctica, Hawaii, and much more.
33. In Hawaii there would be volcanoes that would erupt and in Antarctica there would polar bears and seals
34. In the summer, you have the option to go to Antarctica and Club Tortimer there. There are also special tours, fruit, bugs/fish, clothes, and plants that you can get in Antarctica.
35. There can be special villages on clouds. You can go and buy souvenirs on the cloud shop and meet cloud people.
36. You can dream with friends and unlock special places to dream (the moon, other planets, lost underground worlds and stuff) and meet people in the dream world.
37. You can record yourself and send them to your friends and they can see you on TV or in real time when you guys are on at the same time and one is filming.
38. You can enter a lottery for prizes like bells and rare stuff.
39. You can have a bigger art selection; crayons, markers, glitter, colored paper and origami and you can display it.
40. You can have wider and taller houses like 5 story ones and you can demolish rooms and combine them together so bigger rooms, you can also decide where rooms go instead of having them chosen for you.
41. You can go surfing with a board
42. You can eat at the roost and order desserts. Once you've spent a lot of money there, it can expand into a restaurant.
43. You can visit a jungle which has jungle exclusive bugs
44. You can buy and wear makeup
45. You can layer clothes.
46. You can make underground railroads and trap villagers underground. You can also place your home underground.
47. If there's a lot of snow on the ground, you can go skiing.
48. On the clouds, gravity is weaker so you can jump
49. There's rare birds and flying animals in the each region of the sky/clouds. (like a phoenix, or certain colored bird
50. More accessories like bracelets, earrings, necklaces, bags, and BFF bracelets that you can unlock once you played with someone a lot/ visited/ invited them over a lot of times and they have special powers. (Such as being able to go on journeys together, like a cruise, or club tortimer, or mountain climbing, or visiting outer space)
51. You can visit/write back to mom.
52. You can start a business on Main Street.
53. You can have a notes section like an on-the-go diary.
54. You can use voice chat and it'd be HD. Like Skype chat or Wii Speak.
55. You can listen to music on an ipod, like an on-the-go radio.
56. You can have a phone and use voice chat with your best friends when they're in different towns and invite certain best friends.
57. You can unlock Japanese characters and letters for better communication (and different languages too)
58. You can attach pictures and drawings to letters like Swapnote.
59. Snowflakes can be more detailed (bigger/smaller) and you can put them in your home
60. You can climb mountains and visit the Grand Canyon.
61. You can go camping in the woods on a special island with friends
62. You can rotate PWP's
63. You can unlock bigger PWP's like mountains, lakes, ice skating rinks, a bigger shopping district, a mall (like Mall of America in Minnesota.)
64. There'd be secret passages in the ocean where you swim at (before the buoy line) that can bring you to a different world/dimension.
65. You can grow a beanstalk, climb it, and access a secret part of the sky.
66. You can camp in huge trees and with friends.
67. There can be mermaids in the ocean past the buoy line (deep part) that have powers.
68. There'd be ladders you can climb on to get on buildings, so that you don’t have to use glitches.
69. You can go in the photo booth with friends and your favorite villagers
70. You can make treehouses in trees
71. As mayor, you should be able to designate the spots in which villagers move in.
72. You can go under your bed and decorate it. There can also be a passageway under your bed that leads underground to a place with shops and restaurants. You can go there with friends too
73. You can have a tool belt to put your tools in to save space.
74. You can get a tent and go in sleeping bags
75. You can get longer hair that's past the shoulder length.
76. Animals can wear pants
77. You can decorate the outside of your house like put a wreath on your door or put up lights
78. You can roast marshmallows when camping.
79. You can buy curtains for your home so no light comes in.
80. You can bring instruments outside and play them without being in a building and have an outdoor concert!
81. You can hang pictures in your home that you've taken in New Leaf from camera.
82. You can make a photo album.
83. You can cook and eat fish.
84. You can chew on bubblegum and blow bubbles.
85. You can decorate your town tree.  (with lights, etc.)
86. If you find a stick somewhere (perhaps a twig from a tree or something) you can draw in the sand at the beach.
87. You can make custom picture frames, and then hang it on your wall with a picture on it
88. You can customize the length of dresses.
89. If it’s snowing, you can have snowball fights with your friends and build snow forts
90. You can custom design cars and other vehicles. You can also custom design house exterior
91. You can have multi colored hair and eyes. (One eye can be this color and the other eye can be that color)
92. You can send presents to your best friends by balloon mail. Bottled mail would also come back and you can send mail to your best friends
93. You can make fires from wood.
94. You can dress up as a bear, or any other animal.
95. You can make custom drinks and foods from veggies/fruits/fish and share them with friends
96. You can make buy soaps, shampoos, and sunscreen and stuff so you stay clean and have shiny skin and you can let off a glow.
97. You can grow your hair and it can go all the way to the floor and longer.
98. You can invent your own custom alphabet for the keyboard and send the keyboard to friends so you can chat in that alphabet and no  one would know what you're saying
99. You  can do certain hand emotions like give a thumbs up, high five, and shake hands.
100. You can expand your ocean and it can go all the way to a custom Island (you can choose the name, layout, and put trees/buildings on it) and you can swim there with friends during Wi-Fi.


----------



## Wallows (Apr 8, 2019)

I would really like to see minor events brought back like Morning Aerobics from GameCube. I watch jvgsjeff's old videos from ACGC and the events they had looked like so much fun! Also I hope they add more villager personality, and by that I mean not the same old text each personality type would say to you, I mean that they're actually cranky or smug or lazy or snooty. I just want them to be mean to me


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 8, 2019)

@ izzy reincarnated, you have a lot of great ideas. I love the idea of the river and ponds freezing over in winter but maybe just for like a week so we can still catch river fish. 

And the underwater caverns got me thinking that it would be neat if there was a scuba suit we could buy and explore underwater. It would really improve upon diving.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ossiran said:


> I'd like to see:
> 
> -A better night life. Maybe more late night places.
> -More weather options and villagers reactive to it. Maybe trees swaying on a windy day, more visible lightning during thunderstorms, and it being harder to see during heavy snowfall.
> ...



I think there should be a shop that opens only at night so that there is a reason to play during those hours. Maybe Redd could be the shop keep?


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 9, 2019)

Being able to create custom music for the cd player would be very nice instead of having to choose k.k. sliders music 
because it would be more realistic.Also being able to buy custom music from other players would be great


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2019)

Better online multiplayer like sending letters to friends, trading etc etc


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 9, 2019)

Better dialogue and bigger towns. Can't go wrong with those two, right? Also, I would love to see 15 villagers again along with the bigger town option.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 9, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> @ izzy reincarnated, you have a lot of great ideas. I love the idea of the river and ponds freezing over in winter but maybe just for like a week so we can still catch river fish.
> 
> And the underwater caverns got me thinking that it would be neat if there was a scuba suit we could buy and explore underwater. It would really improve upon diving.
> 
> ...



I think that you can still fish with the pond and river frozen over. It can just be ice fishing during that period


----------



## Animal man (Apr 9, 2019)

*More house customization custom room sizes and shapes*

Tom nook shows you the floor plan and you can draw custom room sizes and shapes by putting down squares for empty spaces or walls you can make hallways, closets, tiny rooms,L shaped rooms,rooms with nooks and crannies, rooms in indents, rooms with half wall divisions, really any shape you draw even a blocky heart room. you can even place stairs. This comes with the ability to change or demolish rooms already made each edit you make you gotta pay a loan for

you start out as regular tiny house and each time you pay a loan Tom nook upgrades your room like regular AC fashion after a couple upgrades Tom nook lets you edit the floor plan and with that Tom nook gives you more squares after every loan you pay. The first floor and second floor can be as big as 9 8x8 rooms and the floor you're in is all loaded all at once. I always wanted to have a loft room and porch like the AC movie too


Here's another idea cuz a main animal crossing is going to be hd for the first time they could upgrade the characters to have modeled fingers, claws, paws, hoves instead of stubs

One more if you could catch blob fish and it only sells for 2 bells and this one could be a stretch if you could catch a baby crocodile in the rivers


----------



## Skater (Apr 12, 2019)

*What do you want to see in AC Switch?*

We all have features we want, personally I would love to have character customisation that is not based off of questions. What do you guys want to see?


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 12, 2019)

A release date


----------



## salty- (Apr 12, 2019)

I would love to see items or ideas from Pocket Camp be implemented! Like the variation in shirt/jacket and dress models with the kimonos and long regal dresses. Or even just furniture from Pocket Camp from the cookie events because there's so many things from there that would look amazing in room ideas. Character customization from Pocket Camp would be great too, maybe not the full on 'you choose how you look' because the silly questions at the beginning are kind of a staple, but I think the option to have a character with a darker skin tone without having to tan would be amazing.
Maybe More villager interactions? Like have it so you have to actually befriend villagers instead of the villagers loving you automatically even when you don't talk to them a lot, it was kind of funny to get a 'i know you'll miss me' letter from a villager I smacked with a net several times cause I wanted him out of my town. 
Happy Home room editor is in the game by default, because that thing has saved my life when it came to making my house the way I wanted.
More just new stuff? Like villager species, maybe more flowers, plants, and just customization in general for the town would be awesome.


----------



## Skater (Apr 12, 2019)

salty- said:


> I would love to see items or ideas from Pocket Camp be implemented! Like the variation in shirt/jacket and dress models with the kimonos and long regal dresses. Or even just furniture from Pocket Camp from the cookie events because there's so many things from there that would look amazing in room ideas. Character customization from Pocket Camp would be great too, maybe not the full on 'you choose how you look' because the silly questions at the beginning are kind of a staple, but I think the option to have a character with a darker skin tone without having to tan would be amazing.
> Maybe More villager interactions? Like have it so you have to actually befriend villagers instead of the villagers loving you automatically even when you don't talk to them a lot, it was kind of funny to get a 'i know you'll miss me' letter from a villager I smacked with a net several times cause I wanted him out of my town.
> Happy Home room editor is in the game by default, because that thing has saved my life when it came to making my house the way I wanted.
> More just new stuff? Like villager species, maybe more flowers, plants, and just customization in general for the town would be awesome.



I agree with literally everything you said, I really hope this new Animal Crossing game is worth the wait, I mean even if it's just basically a port of New Leaf I'd be pretty happy but I really do hope that there is so much more to this, especially after how long we've had to wait, but I'm sure Kyogoku will make it a blast.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 12, 2019)

This is not something big, but it's been on my mind for years now, that I want improvement of text message system in game. Y'know, it doesn't show the message from visitor when you're just about to move into house/main street/shops/etc. "Oh sorry, I missed" thing. It's quite annoying at times. Hoping this part of the system get improved.


----------



## Skater (Apr 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> This is not something big, but it's been on my mind for years now, that I want improvement of text message system in game. Y'know, it doesn't show the message from visitor when you're just about to move into house/main street/shops/etc. "Oh sorry, I missed" thing. It's quite annoying at times. Hoping this part of the system get improved.


That's a good one, I hope it gets fixed as well


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> This is not something big, but it's been on my mind for years now, that I want improvement of text message system in game. Y'know, it doesn't show the message from visitor when you're just about to move into house/main street/shops/etc. "Oh sorry, I missed" thing. It's quite annoying at times. Hoping this part of the system get improved.



It would be super nice if they had like a chat log or something at the bottom of the screen so you can carry on conversations with visitors without missing anything. I know that's more of a PC gaming thing, but I feel like it could easily be implemented.


----------



## Skater (Apr 12, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> It would be super nice if they had like a chat log or something at the bottom of the screen so you can carry on conversations with visitors without missing anything. I know that's more of a PC gaming thing, but I feel like it could easily be implemented.



I don't think it really fits the style of Animal Crossing but I do think it would be a great thing to have as a toggleable feature


----------



## Fang's_Fangirl (Apr 12, 2019)

I would love to see any news at all about it (including a release date) but in game, I would love to see a system where you can date your villagers, or where over time if enough time is spent with a certain villager, they will tell you that they love you. 
Also, a more expanded main street, the option of curtains and what not inside your house, the ability to have more RVs parked at the campsite. Even being able to make your favorite villagers your "best friends" where you can have more than one villager over at the same time. These villagers would remember things like your favorite color, favorite food, and your biggest aspirations.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 12, 2019)

jessiferus said:


> I don't think it really fits the style of Animal Crossing but I do think it would be a great thing to have as a toggleable feature



Well, the best friend function has a chat log, granted it goes away when you quit, but it would be nice to have it when you have people over and you miss their message when you go into a building or looking through your inventory.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 12, 2019)

Fang's_Fangirl said:


> I would love to see any news at all about it (including a release date) but in game, I would love to see a system where you can date your villagers, or where over time if enough time is spent with a certain villager, they will tell you that they love you.
> Also, a more expanded main street, the option of curtains and what not inside your house, the ability to have more RVs parked at the campsite. Even being able to make your favorite villagers your "best friends" where you can have more than one villager over at the same time. These villagers would remember things like your favorite color, favorite food, and your biggest aspirations.



That would promote beastality unless they're planning on making our main characters be animals this time around.


----------



## salty- (Apr 12, 2019)

A random one I just thought about, the ability to angle furniture would be amazing, like instead of just making it so we only have 90 degree angle changes we can actually slightly tilt furniture kind of like in the sims or something like that, or even allowing specific placement of things on tables, like allowing you to put stuff in the middle of a table instead of just the left or right sides, same thing with chairs, cause having my desk chairs not be centered bothers me just a little bit;;


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 12, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> That would *promote beastality* unless they're planning on making our main characters be animals this time around.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 12, 2019)

salty- said:


> A random one I just thought about, the ability to angle furniture would be amazing, like instead of just making it so we only have 90 degree angle changes we can actually slightly tilt furniture kind of like in the sims or something like that, or even allowing specific placement of things on tables, like allowing you to put stuff in the middle of a table instead of just the left or right sides, same thing with chairs, cause having my desk chairs not be centered bothers me just a little bit;;



HHD did this with placing of objects, but I agree on being able to angle furniture like in the sims


----------



## Tohru (Apr 12, 2019)

Fang's_Fangirl said:


> I would love to see any news at all about it (including a release date) but in game, I would love to see a system where you can date your villagers, or where over time if enough time is spent with a certain villager, they will tell you that they love you.
> Also, a more expanded main street, the option of curtains and what not inside your house, the ability to have more RVs parked at the campsite. Even being able to make your favorite villagers your "best friends" where you can have more than one villager over at the same time. These villagers would remember things like your favorite color, favorite food, and your biggest aspirations.



I definitely agree with improving the way you develop your relationships with the villagers. I feel like there has to be a bigger incentive to really push towards making someone your best friend, and I think implementing a little "crush" mechanic in the game would do that. I mean, I see a lot of people saying it's basically beastiality or encourage other devious things, but that's not an issue with the game, it's an issue with the matured minds of us adults who take a innocent, animated animal game too seriously.
I think they should, at the very least, include a function where you can send/receive love letters or confessions once you reach the peak of a friendship and then maybe it'll reward you with a special gift or something. Nothing too involved at least.


But also on another note...imagine the town gathering for a wedding.
All I'm saying is that it'd be pretty adorable.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2019)

I want all the damn items released in Pocket Camp to make their way into the game. There's so many exclusive and fun pieces of furniture that would make the game's experience much better

I also want better town customisation options, like say somehow implement the use of Terrains in PC to the game, i.e. During October you can decorate the town in a similar fashion to the Spooky Terrain in ACPC.


----------



## Tohru (Apr 12, 2019)

salty- said:


> A random one I just thought about, the ability to angle furniture would be amazing, like instead of just making it so we only have 90 degree angle changes we can actually slightly tilt furniture kind of like in the sims or something like that, or even allowing specific placement of things on tables, like allowing you to put stuff in the middle of a table instead of just the left or right sides, same thing with chairs, cause having my desk chairs not be centered bothers me just a little bit;;



Omg yes. I recently got my 3DS repaired so I could continue playing New Leaf, and after spending so many hours on HHD and PC, it was driving me crazy how I couldn't center any furniture in NL! As someone with OCD it truly bothers me.


----------



## Skater (Apr 13, 2019)

Fang's_Fangirl said:


> I would love to see any news at all about it (including a release date) but in game, I would love to see a system where you can date your villagers, or where over time if enough time is spent with a certain villager, they will tell you that they love you.
> Also, a more expanded main street, the option of curtains and what not inside your house, the ability to have more RVs parked at the campsite. Even being able to make your favorite villagers your "best friends" where you can have more than one villager over at the same time. These villagers would remember things like your favorite color, favorite food, and your biggest aspirations.



I have no idea why this isn't already in the game, you'd think this would be the next step in a game all about making friends with animals

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tohru said:


> I definitely agree with improving the way you develop your relationships with the villagers. I feel like there has to be a bigger incentive to really push towards making someone your best friend, and I think implementing a little "crush" mechanic in the game would do that. I mean, I see a lot of people saying it's basically beastiality or encourage other devious things, but that's not an issue with the game, it's an issue with the matured minds of us adults who take a innocent, animated animal game too seriously.
> I think they should, at the very least, include a function where you can send/receive love letters or confessions once you reach the peak of a friendship and then maybe it'll reward you with a special gift or something. Nothing too involved at least.
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I want to marry Carmen! Although I feel like if animal weddings were implemented gay animal weddings would probably not, (RIP Tomodachi Life)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tohru said:


> Omg yes. I recently got my 3DS repaired so I could continue playing New Leaf, and after spending so many hours on HHD and PC, it was driving me crazy how I couldn't center any furniture in NL! As someone with OCD it truly bothers me.



As you continue the game you will get the tool from HHD to center furniture


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

maybe like headphones for your mayor/villager so they can listen to any k.k. song or hourly song you want?


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 13, 2019)

How about a tool pouch so the tool don't take up so much inventory space? You could limit it to maybe 3 or 4 slots so the player can't carry everything, all the time, but it'd help ease up some inventory space. You could also limit the quick select to the tool pouch itself so that if players carry a lot of items, they'll still have to open the screen.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 13, 2019)

Skater said:


> As you continue the game you will get the tool from HHD to center furniture



You don’t get to center objects in NL, only HHD and pc, I’m aware you unlock the overview grid and move furniture already in the room (I actually have no idea what it is called...) I’d like if this feature was added back that you could pull out items in your inventory or closet so if you forgot something, you didn’t have to keep exiting out and grabbing it from your inventory or closet and setting it out. (Pc already does this...and maybe HHD did it... but I can’t recall)


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2019)

KING SAKURA'S PLAN FOR MAKING AC SWITCH MO BETTER

where to start.. where to start....

Storage!   we need way more storage than what was available in New Leaf...  i'm talking at least double the storage space.

Club Tortimer-- they need to fix it so that one jerk can't end everybody's visit with a flick of the wi-fi button.  just keep the session open when somebody drops out.  also, why not have more than two regions to choose from, they should subdivide and make it three or four.

voice chat-- is it doable on the Switch?  maybe not.  but i think it would be a great feature to add, personally, if the hardware will support it.

of course, making it so that villagers can't move out unless you okay it has been a long-desired feature (not sure to what degree the welcome amiibo update modified this)

new villager species-- pirate dolphin villagers, are long long overdue.

new fruit-- watermelon!  and let our characters spit the seeds like using the throwing beans heh.

new flower-- daffodils!

and add a few more holidays from other regions (such as, Sombrero Day for Cinco de Mayo perhaps?)

how bout adding a few more characters' length onto the possible town names we can create....

and adding a little more interactivity to the furniture/items would be cool too


----------



## Neechan (Apr 13, 2019)

King Dorado said:


> KING SAKURA'S PLAN FOR MAKING AC SWITCH MO BETTER
> 
> where to start.. where to start....
> 
> ...



I'm putting this under a spoiler as its a bit big



Spoiler



I agree with storage, PC seems to have a ton of it, even more then NL (nl has 2,160 storage for all characters, 560 for each one) so maybe quadruple the space (PC, I believe has 2000 for your character something like that....can't recall but an update says for furniture/clothing says it was increased from 1500 to 2k. still a lot more then NL with your main character) a bit more pocket space would be nice as well.

Club tortimer if it comes back I hope that this is fixed.

Well, with the switch app it’s possible... but they need to allow cross-integration with discord, which ain't happening... but one can hope.

They still move out, but give a ten day notice before they leave, if a villager moves out, if you have their card, you can invite them back (granted, it won’t be the same villager as it has its memories wiped, tested this out with Tammy...definitely is the case) so we need like a vacation mode like someone suggested, so when we're taking a break -or possibly lose the cart-, you can put it so no one moves while this is active

Well, hamsters and deer are new to ACNL so, saying it's long overdue is odd.

I love more fruit, grapes are in PC, and would love seeing perfect versions of them in the ACS game as nl doesnt have a perfect varient of the lemon or lychee (the lemon bothers me in PC as the normal variant is green and perfect is yellow...yeah lemons are green when unripe, but its green is more akin to it being a lime, and I’m not the only one that notices this, and i think they messed up the colors on the lychee as well. basically, the pefect ver. of it is red and the non perfect ver. is brownish yellow? i noticed it a while back when they made this update...

And NL I believe has grapes...but they're more decorative as they are part of the Wisteria Trellis PWP...I could be wrong)

I'd love new flower variants (especially from PC, there’s soo many with these garden events)

I totally agree with added more holidays, kind of bothers me when you have to go to another town to do it....would rather it be in my town so I can learn about the holiday.

Well, that's more to the Japanese, since they can name a town in 8 or less...but yeah we need more space for international, like 16 spots for town names.

I’m sure they'll do this, again PC has more pwp with interaction along with some of the furniture...it’s so much really...



Also, I want to be able to place trees and bushes to the edge, please. 
The GC version did this with the trees...why remove it? (I noticed HHD did this, with being able to place trees and bushes so close to the edge of a river so I know it’s possible, just make sure we're not allowed to place an apple in the sand, or a coconut palm in the town, unless we have biomes. that would be weird)


----------



## Tohru (Apr 13, 2019)

Skater said:


> OMG I want to marry Carmen! Although I feel like if animal weddings were implemented gay animal weddings would probably not, (RIP Tomodachi Life)





Right? I would probably marry Bob or Punchy lol. But you really don't think they'd allow same-sex weddings? I mean if you really think about it, do the animals even have genders? Bob's original shirt is pink with flowers on it xD
But realistically weddings would never be a thing so we don't have to worry about it lol. However, I still think they should add a love confessions mechanic!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

I have a few, but I'm not too creative on my ideas so they have probably been stated.

I'm really hoping for pocket camp items. The chrissy cookie and the diana cookie has some of my favorite items. 
Also hoping for back accessories and longer dresses. 

- I would also love more furniture customization. 
- Maybe a way to make it easier to lay down paths? So that way you don't have to lay them down so slowly.
- Have an easier way to send bells to other players. So when you are trading or buying, you can just send the bells in an instance.
- More villager activities! I would love to see them outside playing and such.


----------



## Skater (Apr 14, 2019)

Neechan said:


> You don?t get to center objects in NL, only HHD and pc, I?m aware you unlock the overview grid and move furniture already in the room (I actually have no idea what it is called...) I?d like if this feature was added back that you could pull out items in your inventory or closet so if you forgot something, you didn?t have to keep exiting out and grabbing it from your inventory or closet and setting it out. (Pc already does this...and maybe HHD did it... but I can?t recall)


Thanks for the info 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tohru said:


> Right? I would probably marry Bob or Punchy lol. But you really don't think they'd allow same-sex weddings? I mean if you really think about it, do the animals even have genders? Bob's original shirt is pink with flowers on it xD
> But realistically weddings would never be a thing so we don't have to worry about it lol. However, I still think they should add a love confessions mechanic!


Id just be worried that Nintendo would pull another Tomodachi Life and not allow same sex relationships, I was dating a girl when I got into Tomodachi Life and wanted us to get married in the game but the game wouldn't let me do that, tbh it was heart breaking to me and then I found out that Nintendo has not allowed same sex relationships in any of there other relationship based games, and today I guess I don't trust that they will change, I can only hope that Nintendo will SWITCH up there act and be a bit more progressive in the future

- - - Post Merge - - -



drowningfairies said:


> I have a few, but I'm not too creative on my ideas so they have probably been stated.
> 
> I'm really hoping for pocket camp items. The chrissy cookie and the diana cookie has some of my favorite items.
> Also hoping for back accessories and longer dresses.
> ...


Good ideas, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tohru (Apr 14, 2019)

Skater said:


> Id just be worried that Nintendo would pull another Tomodachi Life and not allow same sex relationships, I was dating a girl when I got into Tomodachi Life and wanted us to get married in the game but the game wouldn't let me do that, tbh it was heart breaking to me and then I found out that Nintendo has not allowed same sex relationships in any of there other relationship based games, and today I guess I don't trust that they will change, I can only hope that Nintendo will SWITCH up there act and be a bit more progressive in the future




True. But I guess the good thing about AC Switch is that it can be updated and receive DLC more often, so maybe if they do add a simple romance feature, even if it didn't allow same-sex love confessions then maybe it would in the future.
But to be honest, I can see Nintendo make it so that you can romance anyone since they wouldn't want to go into so much detail as far as romance goes, since that's not the basis of AC anyway.

I just want to see two villagers walk up to each other, start talking, and one of them confesses their love to the other! Then depending on the other villager's response they'll walk away sad or happy like how they do with their little in-game conversations >v<


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 14, 2019)

Honestly, the only thing that I want that is actually in the realm of possibility is vegetable gardening. Giving us seasonal crops to grow would be great, then they could add a greenhouse and allow us to grow them anytime regardless of the season.


----------



## Skater (Apr 15, 2019)

Tohru said:


> True. But I guess the good thing about AC Switch is that it can be updated and receive DLC more often, so maybe if they do add a simple romance feature, even if it didn't allow same-sex love confessions then maybe it would in the future.
> But to be honest, I can see Nintendo make it so that you can romance anyone since they wouldn't want to go into so much detail as far as romance goes, since that's not the basis of AC anyway.
> 
> I just want to see two villagers walk up to each other, start talking, and one of them confesses their love to the other! Then depending on the other villager's response they'll walk away sad or happy like how they do with their little in-game conversations >v<


That would be so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue Cup said:


> Honestly, the only thing that I want that is actually in the realm of possibility is vegetable gardening. Giving us seasonal crops to grow would be great, then they could add a greenhouse and allow us to grow them anytime regardless of the season.



I would be all over that!


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 15, 2019)

a release date, mainly.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Apr 15, 2019)

I think it would be good to be able to send letters to your friends in the game. 
Maybe make a backpack? So it's a new accessorie and it doubles as storage. 
This may sound strange but maybe a pet shop? So you can buy bowls and stuff for fish you catch? Think that would be cool. 
The ability to own more than one town.


----------



## Kip (Apr 15, 2019)

More lore. I like the bits and pieces they've sprinkled through out the series, and I hope they take it to the next level with the switch version.

Also, cooking, we need cooking. Preferably something simple like Breath of the Wild


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 19, 2019)

This is a really small thing but I'd like to have the possibility to wear scarves.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 19, 2019)

I want their to be a thing that tells you if you have donated the item or not. A faster way to see in a journal or something. Rather than going through a list or having to go to the mesume. I sometimes sell something and realize oh no i needed to donate that and then take forever to find it. Then once it doesnt say its in your book i forget and sell it


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2019)

finally give Redd a proper art gallery, make the kitsune modern like his advancing rival takooni

add hail as part of weather + slush in town, make it more realistic; little nice flurries 24/7 is far from reality so give us some hail that YOU KNOW will cause a car crash. 

submarines/some sort of underwater exploration/expedition feature so we can see the natural habit of the fishies we catch all the time

the addition of reptiles as catchable animals that can be added to museums

addition of cacti, birch trees and tbh, the ability to plant home plants such as the snake plant; give towns some more variety

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally give Redd a proper art gallery, make the kitsune modern like his advancing rival takooni

add hail as part of weather + slush in town, make it more realistic; little nice flurries 24/7 is far from reality so give us some hail that YOU KNOW will cause a car crash. 

submarines/some sort of underwater exploration/expedition feature so we can see the natural habit of the fishies we catch all the time

the addition of reptiles as catchable animals that can be added to museums

addition of cacti, birch trees and tbh, the ability to plant home plants such as the snake plant; give towns some more variety

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbt hates me, post glitch galore


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 26, 2019)

I agree with a majority with what everyone has stated but oh gosh
can they please allow us to build more than just one public works project (if they do make a return) a day,,, I always find myself time traveling bc I'm so impatient with the whole system 

- I would love to be able to rotate the pwp as well, instead of having them facing one way 

- Make villagers contribute more to pwp or with the town in general
These are just a few ideas if they do decide to bring back pwp


----------



## FailedOmelet (Apr 26, 2019)

Since it has been so long since New Leaf was released, I had thought up of some features.  That isn't to say they are necessarily good ones though...

Well, how about incorporating a simple wind dynamic into the weather system?  Wind can be gentle, moderate, or strong, there can also be days with no wind at all.  Heavy wind can turn heavy rain into a typhoon, and heavy snowfall into a blizzard.  Moderate or stronger winds would send leaves across the screen during Autumn.  During a typhoon, leaves would fly across the screen even during spring or summer.


----------



## Aquasplash (Apr 26, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> I'd like to see:
> 
> -A better night life. Maybe more late night places.
> -More weather options and villagers reactive to it. Maybe trees swaying on a windy day, more visible lightning during thunderstorms, and it being harder to see during heavy snowfall.
> ...



Oh that's a brilliant idea! On cold/snowy days the Villagers who are outside can switch into winter clothing and can be seen shivering with frosty breath. On hot days a villager who is outside can change in to summertime wear and be seen doing a "whew it's hot and sweaty" action.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

i want to be able to transfer villagers from my New Leaf town to my Switch game town >.<


----------



## pmmm ! (Apr 30, 2019)

id like to see a reworked version of happy home showcase. it was a good idea on paper, but theres usually nothing there because of how it works. maybe instead of using spotpass we could just be able to upload or rooms and houses to some sort of gallery?? i also want the happy home designer way of placing objects to be put in ac switch!

also!! more places to travel! i wanna be able to go to places like the jungle or the mountains. 

i also wanna be able to take isabelle places. she mentions how she wants to go to the island and to a k.k slider concert, so what if we could actually take her there?? maybe once a month we could close townhall and take isabelle on some sort of vacation.

seasonal shops! what if certain shops and activities open in certain seasons?? (e.g ice skating in the winter, corn maze in the fall, hiking trail in the spring and diving in the summer)


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2019)

I want rivals! Maybe if you treat a villager badly they can develop animosity towards you. This could make for some fun dialogue if you like that kinda stuff.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 3, 2019)

More than ten villagers per town please... I want to have sprawling villages with a crapton of villager friends. Maybe some disappear for a whole day because they are living their own life, frustrating, but makes it more realistic.
A code of ethics or morality scale in an animal crossing game would be interesting lol
I also would like to see where maybe you can have one, two, or a few villagers raised into a different tier, like a best friend kinda thing, that allows you to do other things with just them. Not in a weird dating simulator way though... you freaks

And I swear to god if Tangy gets taken out, I'll quit TBT and all AC games for the rest of my life


----------



## WeiMoote (May 3, 2019)

With the Pocket Camp punk-rock update, there may be another idea in store...

* Face Painting: It's what it says on the tin. Wanna walk around with a heart painted on the side of your face? How about a lightning bolt? Maybe a furniture leaf? If so, then... I dunno, meet up with Kappn's daughter, or maybe Reese & Cyrus' kid, and they can "give you a makeover" of sorts. Heck, if you want to, go for both cheeks, or have your face be full-on painted as well! You can also rub it off with wet wipes sold at Nooks as well.


----------



## Mayor Angie (May 3, 2019)

*new villagers and features I want to see*

In ac switch, I want to see new villager species and amiibo villagers.
for example, kirby villagers. I'd really want those. and maybe sloth as a villager type and not just leif.
I also want to see changing your name and the town name anytime you want. That's all i can think of for now. Hope you liked the post! comment if you agree with any ideas! bye!


----------



## millie192000 (May 5, 2019)

I think they should incorporate an item that you could use as extra storage in your inventory, like the sack Jingle lets you store presents in in New Leaf. So we don't have to shove all of our tools in with letters anymore!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 5, 2019)

millie192000 said:


> I think they should incorporate an item that you could use as extra storage in your inventory, like the sack Jingle lets you store presents in in New Leaf. So we don't have to shove all of our tools in with letters anymore!



We must be on the same wavelength. It should be like a knapsack you carry around your arms. (Or at least like the backpacks that were shown in Pocket Camp that one time.) With just enough slots for you to toss in your tools and stuff.

Maybe the sacks come in various designs as well.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 6, 2019)

WeiMoote said:


> We must be on the same wavelength. It should be like a knapsack you carry around your arms. (Or at least like the backpacks that were shown in Pocket Camp that one time.) With just enough slots for you to toss in your tools and stuff.
> 
> Maybe the sacks come in various designs as well.



That's a great idea. They could make it too that the backpack/bag could be optional. That way for people who don't like how wearing a bag looks can just have their character using their pockets (and the same smaller inventory space). But if you don't mind the bag and want more space, you could carry around a bag. 

I hope there's a lot more storage space in our houses too. The Welcome Amiibo storage thing still isn't anywhere near enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonford said:


> add hail as part of weather + slush in town, make it more realistic; little nice flurries 24/7 is far from reality so give us some hail that YOU KNOW will cause a car crash.



Would Gracie get her car back to crash thanks to the ice/slush? LOL


----------



## Chipl95 (May 6, 2019)

I want to see a better way to place PWP's instead of walking around town to find a spot.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 9, 2019)

I have mixed feelings about the crossover villagers. I think there are too many in NL. I think it was more special when they were just normal villagers that reference other media. Like Kiki. All the amiibo ones are fun and cute but I think they should have done it differently. It’s good for promotion and marketing though so I don’t see them stopping.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 9, 2019)

There are some things I?m almost certain will be incorperated in ac switch, such as better dialogue, better night-life, and potentially more advanced town planning. I think the level of randomness the ac is known for should be phased out. It would be convenient to place villiger houses, get rid of rocks, change town fruit, etc. but then the game would basically be the sims, and at least i, would find that disappointing. Additionally, I think they?re going to continue to add promotional aspects such as amiibo cards. That?s my take on it.


----------



## 707 (May 9, 2019)

you get to fight the villager you really like thats trying to move & has all their stuff packed
isabelle is the referee
i get my ass beat to death by marshal & he is now mayor of another stronger town & he is coming to burn my town to the ground

animal crossing: war


----------



## satine (May 10, 2019)

I really want them to bring back the credit cards!


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

The ability to change your skintone when you start playing the game, forget leaf tickets, and more unique furniture like in Pocket Camp.


----------



## Frequency (May 11, 2019)

*What would you like to see in the new upcoming game?*

I feel like this may have been asked already, but I wasn't here for that if so (and maybe you guys have more ideas since then if it has been asked).

So, what would you like to see? This could range from things returning to completely new ideas.


----------



## Marte (May 11, 2019)

The things I want the most is the return of events and things from earlier games like La-Di-Day, Yay Day, balls and Cornimer. ?\_(ツ)_/? I also would love it if there was more ways to interact with objects around town (and furnitures).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 11, 2019)

More events and carnivals and mini games and just overall more fun things to do daily besides the daily grind.

More storage. Hopefully unlimited!

I'd like ceiling furniture and a yard. The ability to remove windows or change room size and shape. Have doors and curtains and NO FURNITURE LIMIT. It bugs me when I run out of space to put furniture in New Leaf 

More variety and a lot more PWPs without a limit amount. Every town seems to have the same PWPs over and over again because there just isnt enough variety to them. And I hope they're more interactive and even functional.

Bicycles that you can ride around town with and customize.

An increase for villager limit. I'm hoping for 20.

Even more fruits and adding some light farming with vegetables like carrots and cabbage.

More variety for outfits. Long dresses, puffy dresses, skinny Jean's, bell bottoms, etc. I also want to be able to layer clothing items. A jacket over a shirt, then a scarf on top. Etc

I hope they also keep the same amiibo functionality. I want to be able to scan in whoever I want. I won't do it for the first year or so but I want the option. And obviously along side this, I want more amiibo  cards of the new villagers and NPCs. 

I want long hair! In real life, my hair is down to my butt lol. I want to be able to have very long hair. And I want the hair to be able to move in the wind or get wet.. as it is right now, it's just a solid piece on your head. It gets boring. So I'd like to see even more hair styles and colours. Also I want to be able to add scars/tattoos like in other character creators. Of course theyll still be cute and in the animal crossing style. But still. Something to make the avatars themselves look like individuals. 

I want to see my alt characters somewhere around town.

I want villagers to have more distinct personalities and also actually do things around town. They are kind of blah.. all jocks are the same, all normal are the same etc. I'd love if each animal is unique. That might be hard to do but they've had 6-7 years.. please just make the animals interesting. If they had cool personalities individually, I might end up loving ugly villagers cuz at this point, all the villager have going for them are their looks. 

Anyway theres more I like but it's almost 3am and I'm typing this on my phone which is lagging and I'm sleepy so this isnt the best written thing ever. X_X... so I'll probably end this here. Goodnight!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 11, 2019)

What I also want is an evolution of main street.

Like when you first arrive, it looks pretty much like when you arrive in New Leaf. Only there's some lights that's barely working, as thus a dirt path. As you progress with the town and it starts building additional shops, they replace the lights with operational ones, and even places down cobblestone on the dirt path. Over time, they replace the cobblestone with brick, akin to Happy Home Designer. And finally, they add in a fountain in the middle of main street, along with a bench right in the front, where you can remember just how far you went when you first arrived into town...


----------



## KhalidPrecious (May 11, 2019)

I want an octopus  character who is busy with all his hands with paper work and residents? registrations and whatever. So we can have the ability to change our name and town name whenever we want.


----------



## Roshan (May 11, 2019)

I want a lot of things from the old game back
New Leaf feels so casual
Also I hate the new The Roost Caf?, bring back the old one
also, Sable in new leaf sounds so.. forced
Balloons you shoot out of the sky are also wack, I don't like the balloon set, I want normal random items
could go on and on but they won't read this.. can only hope its in it


----------



## cakiepop (May 11, 2019)

I want a path maker. No more spending hours putting down paths.

The game has an automatic path maker that connects everything with an AI and you can edit it or remove it however you please.

And people could upload their designs through QR or something and there could be designs other than the cobble for the front of shops and stuff?


----------



## Neechan (May 11, 2019)

Roshan said:


> I want a lot of things from the old game back
> New Leaf feels so casual
> Also I hate the new The Roost Caf?, bring back the old one
> also, Sable in new leaf sounds so.. forced
> ...



You say you want a lot of things from the old games back, Like what? A few examples are as follows:
The credit card for CF? Washing Gracie’s car from ac GC? Lyle giving insurance from ww?

I don’t see how the roost cafe is any different from previous iterations if anything the layout is rearranged...(unless you are talking about the fact that its a pwp that can be placed anywhere in town)

Does she? I’ve had time recently to play through the older titles (besides ww so I might be wrong in this assumption), and you really didn’t get a chance to know her until cf, I’ll admit once you got to know her in that game she starts to repeat dialogue as well (nl also has this issue)

I believe a majority of us don’t like the ballooon set, but you get normal items once you complete that set


----------



## Roshan (May 11, 2019)

Neechan said:


> You say you want a lot of things from the old games back, Like what? A few examples are as follows:
> The credit card for CF? Washing Gracie’s car from ac GC? Lyle giving insurance from ww?
> 
> I don’t see how the roost cafe is any different from previous iterations if anything the layout is rearranged...(unless you are talking about the fact that its a pwp that can be placed anywhere in town)
> ...



@the able sisters, new leaf, you first talk about the QR reader and after that she quickly says something 
Old features like the bottle you throw in the sea, old holidays/events etc all these small details
And the roost is muchhhhh different in cityfolk or ww
Now its just a minigame you can place in your town
K.k. slider went to his place before
If you play city folk, you'll see many features you miss in new leaf, including the whole feel of the game, new leaf feels casual with many "minigames" imo dialogue was more fun in older games &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2019)

I would like it if we were given different options of our room layout. I'm pretty sure Happy Home Designer did something like this? While I like having large space, having large rooms that are identical in size can get a bit tiring. It would be nice to have variety such as having rectangular rooms, a balcony, and doors located at the very corner.


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2019)

I think combining stuff with the GameCube Animal Crossing, such as 15 villager limit, diverse villager personalities, and the little stuff that came from that game with the streamlines that New Leaf would be the best way to go about it for me.

Also, they should bring back the option to have your villager stay in your town when it's moving day. Mostly because I feel that villagers in New Leaf move out way too quickly without any notice to the player. Especially if they're busy a lot of the time.

As far as new stuff, I would like more stuff to do during the night time. Even in New Leaf the amount of stuff to do is very limited, having the player experience more content for the overnight portions of the game would do wonders for those portions of the game.
Another thing that would be cool is more realized villagers interactions and relationships with each other. They are never explored too much, and it'll be really cool to see what their relationships to them and the rest of the town. Giving them more sense of character.


----------



## projectx1991 (May 12, 2019)

I really want the personality back, I feel that the newer games have had this watered down from the dialogue to the personalities of the villagers themselves. 

I also would love a reworked soundtrack. I've been loving some of the fanmade WiiU/Switch hourly tracks and especially the BitBlock's Make Believe music done by ClefferNotes. It keeps the character but makes it more orchestral and sounds great - especially with this transition into HD.

I also want the design to be slightly richer than before, like people have said, shadows from trees etc, swaying in the wind, leaves blowing etc.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

A way to remove rocks. Always been a bother when trying to design a town and a rock is in the middle of the pathway you were gonna build.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 15, 2019)

- pick where villagers move in
- I want the characters that own shops and Isabelle to have a house that you can visit when the shop is closed. It would make the game feel more alive 
- see underwater with the mask
-pwp on the beach
- the limit of pwp more than 30
- if the pwp are still here I?d like it to be less random 
- when it snows I?d like it to gradually appear and disappear. Not just all at once 
- I want an island still, but you can have a hut on the island as well 
- as someone has mentioned before having a shop that only opens at night and sell exclusive items there. 
- as someone has said nocturnal villagers would be cool
-


----------



## Tobyjgv (May 15, 2019)

I'd like to see more customization! I'd love to have more options when making the character, more map/layout options, and a wider variety of public works projects and other things. It would be cool if you could "request" villagers to move in, and potentially chose where they live, as it is a pain to plot reset. I would also love to be able to mov/remove annoyingly placed rocks for a fee, or to be able to lay down paths in an easier way. I really hope they make a database where you can upload your designs/browse others, or atleast have a variety of premade paths. I would also like to see ordinances where you can chose weather type or something like that. I personally love the vibe of rainy and cosy towns.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 16, 2019)

More events in general and events that have a more interaction, for example, a carnival event with mini games in little tents! (eg. Apple bobbing, balloon dart throwing, etc. that’d be so cute). I’d like if they brought back some of the older events like flower day, la-di-da day, flea market, and yoga. If they did have more events and we resume some sort of mayor role, I’d like the option of “ending” the event via talking to Isabelle or whoever, if you have collected or done all you need to and wish the day to continue as normal with the power of doing mayoral tasks like building PWPs even on event days. 

I’d love to see some of the features of Pocket Camp and HHD in the new game: full character customization, villagers with wearable hats, PC furniture as PWPs, etc. 

Stackable items, not just fruit. If we get 20 pics of our favourite villager, we should be able to stack them and not count them as one! Tools should also be kept separate from your pocket, maybe in a tool box or backpack. 

I’m expecting the map of the town to be bigger than ACNL and more terrain elevation options so it’s not just flat land. Villager house and PWP placement should be easier. Maybe Isabelle can notify you when a villager plans on moving in so you can manually place a 3x3 plot somewhere before their move date (in a similar fashion to the HHD moving grid with options to preview live placement after grid-view), same with PWPs. 

There’s way more in my head but these are my biggest wishes!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 19, 2019)

Something that'd be neat is if they have the K.K. Slider acoustic versions of the songs (what he performs on Saturdays) as songs you can get for your house. They could call it "K.K. Slider Live" or something. 

I really like these versions of the songs and it's too bad you only get to hear 1 song per week.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 20, 2019)

Ya know, the most important feature that I want to be added to this game more than absolutely anything else is support for cloud save storage.

But because of the nature of the game, it likely won't be.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 20, 2019)

I was just thinking about this and its probably been said before, but outdoor furniture!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 20, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Ya know, the most important feature that I want to be added to this game more than absolutely anything else is support for cloud save storage.
> 
> But because of the nature of the game, it likely won't be.



I don't see why cloud save storage wouldn't work. You could easily program in that it looks at the date/time of the Switch loading up the save, rather than the cloud save server.

Generally the Switch games that don't have cloud save storage are not because it's hard to do so. They are typically trying to prevent cheating in various ways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ScaryGhosts said:


> I was just thinking about this and its probably been said before, but outdoor furniture!



With both HHD and Pocket Camp having outdoor furniture, I will be really surprised if the Switch game doesn't. If it doesn't, it will be a step back in customization.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 20, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't see why cloud save storage wouldn't work. You could easily program in that it looks at the date/time of the Switch loading up the save, rather than the cloud save server.
> 
> Generally the Switch games that don't have cloud save storage are not because it's hard to do so. They are typically trying to prevent cheating in various ways.



Oh I know that there are ways for it to work. I just don't trust in Nintendo to be privy enough to implement such checks is all.


----------



## Liability (May 21, 2019)

the ability to have two+ towns, especially since Switch games aren't saved on the game card. i don't want to buy a second switch just to have a second town


----------



## Blue Cup (May 21, 2019)

Another feature that I would like is unlimited personal display rooms in the museum over the four that New Leaf gave us. I want to be able to display complete furniture sets and have them always on hand when needed.


----------



## Pellie (May 23, 2019)

One feature I would like to see is a extensive customization option for your own house. 
Like changing the shape and size of a room (since always having a square shaped room 
becomes kinda boring), changing the shape, size and color of the windows (maybe also 
having the option to add more windows in a room), having more options of how your
house should look like outsite, having a own yard etc.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 24, 2019)

Fish shadows out; clear water in. I want to be able to see what fish I'm trying to catch before I catch it.

It would make looking for certain fish easier when a villager asks for it.


----------



## Lancelot (May 25, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Fish shadows out; clear water in. I want to be able to see what fish I'm trying to catch before I catch it.
> 
> It would make looking for certain fish easier when a villager asks for it.



No thanks,  definitely prefer the shadows

- - - Post Merge - - -

Think part of the fun is that its random. If I knew what I was catching I wouldnt be sitting in bed for hours just fishing. Its part of what makes the game relaxing haha


----------



## rianne (May 25, 2019)

Not so much for myself but others---the option to "downgrade" rooms or not fully expand them to "unlock" each room in a house. I know some people prefer smaller rooms in their houses.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 25, 2019)

B3N said:


> No thanks,  definitely prefer the shadows
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Think part of the fun is that its random. If I knew what I was catching I wouldnt be sitting in bed for hours just fishing. Its part of what makes the game relaxing haha



Gotta agree with this. Keep the shadows please, as just by studying shadow size can give an approximation as to what it is you will be pulling up.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 25, 2019)

A random one: being able to remove windows. They just look really weird with some of the wall papers like the outdoor ones or the ones with windows on them. This was already done in Happy Home Designer so I have high hopes for this feature being included.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 25, 2019)

How about we get to ride a bike? Hehe


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 28, 2019)

What about the villagers personalities?
I want them to be meaner like in AC gamecube
ACNL the villagers are too nice
Wild World is so-so


----------



## dawky (May 30, 2019)

*Travelling market*

Had the idea of a little market or something. Y'know how Joan comes round on a Sunday, maybe she could be part of like a tiny market place. Special edition furniture, fruits that aren't your town's fruit, a way for wendell to bring patterns from other towns maybe... Sunday afternoon or once a month, in the town plaza. Something like that. Maybe you could even set up your own stall sometimes and sell things that you've caught or patterns you've designed...


----------



## BossMK (Jun 1, 2019)

_*OutDoor Event stage!*_

This is an idea I've had for abit. It is a mix of Club LOL and the Event plaza in PWP form, so basically an open air theatre. Instead of having the club venue, things could open up in this area that wouldn't/couldn't opened up in the event plaza due to the tree being there. In this place I would expect things like Dr. Shrunk's performances, K.K. Slider DJ/live performances, possible circus performances, possible Cat-walk for Gracie fashion shows, Kapp'n singing, and maybe even player hosted events. If the player is mayor again in Switch, maybe before setting up something, the special animals would ask you in advance if they could set something up there, possibly choosing the theme (for gracie, you'd choose the style like iconic or basic, etc). Player hosted events could be more along the lines of a talent show that either villagers or other players could participate in, a show off contest, showing off the most valuable items you have, and more. To add more variety to something along the lines of a talent show, I also have another idea...

_*Music composition!*_

Like everyone else, you are able to work with a short, simple, and cute town tune that allows you to hear alot of villagers play it when you talk to them, the bell play it, and even the convenience store play it. While having that, I would like to see an expansion on it that would make the instruments useful. Adding things like music score that would be bought from the store that you would use to make the instruments play the notes you want them to play. the system could be the same as the regular one, just larger with each sheet that you have. If your score went beyond the page, it would extend to another page that you have and add to the composition or just end because you ran out of paper. Since the instruments aren't real, they wouldn't need a big expansion on music score and would just be settled on different pitches of the instrument. feeding the score to an instrument, a gyroid, or even a villager would be fantastic, having any of them play it for you to see how it sounds in different instruments or a villager's voice (or the sound the villager makes when playing the town tune) would be very interesting. You wouldn't be able to have multiple different songs go on at once at your house, but if you practiced in the open air theatre you'd be golden, as you could have a practice session by laying out instruments, gyroids, and villagers to play at the times that you want them to. The music scores would have to be stored like letters in a different tab so that it doesn't take up too much space. Different Varients of Lyoid or maybe villagers with special talents could play the instruments while you conduct/play with them. Having yourself and some villagers in a band-like scene would be  a beautiful addition to the game in my opinion.


----------



## Kabbeleka (Jun 2, 2019)

I agree with most things mentioned. Some users have very nice and great ideas!

Here?s my little list with things I?d really like to see, too:
*? Soundtrack*: Being able to choose which soundtrack plays. I like the hourly music from every game, but occasionally I?d like to switch back to the Wild World or GameCube soundtrack. I?d really like the nostalgia.
*? Events and Festivals:* It was already mentioned - and I absolutely agree!, that these cute little events like morning aerobics from GameCube and the Flower/Light-Festival should come back. I?d also like to be able to plan an event on my own. It doesn?t have to be something fancy. A small selection of existing events would be a start: Imagine you could plan your own fishing tourney, set the rules and provide the prices. You could invite some friends or make an announcement for this event online, so that anyone could join. Alternatively, you just let your villagers have fun. 
*? Multiplayer:* First, a better ?local? multiplayer would be nice. Specifically I?d like to be able to have more interaction between the player characters than just sending letters. As an example: My boyfriend is going to move into my town. We only have one Switch and don?t want to buy a second one, just to play together.  I guess many people feel the same. So what about sharing the screen? I wouldn?t even mind a split screen. That way people, who have a player character in the same town, could play at the same time. I mean you can play Mario Odyssey and Let?s go Evoli together. I?d like that for Animal Crossing too.
Then there?s online multiplayer. I?d love a big and nice online community for AC. I could imagine something like an online city, perhaps based on the city in LgttC or a bigger island. There could be something like a market, where you can buy things from other players.


----------



## Frequency (Jun 3, 2019)

*List of Ideas for Animal Crossing Switch*

Here is a list of ideas I'd like for Animal Crossing Switch thought of by Liability and I.
Which ones do you agree with or like? Which ones do you not agree with or dislike? Can any of these listed ideas have more to them?
We were discussing ideas on the more realistic side, things that would most likely happen instead of wilder ideas.


More than 10 villagers
Toolbox
Friendship Meter between you and your villagers
Friendship Meter between villagers
Permanent villagers
Being able to invite villagers over
More inventory space

Less repetitive dialogue
Meaningful letters + the writing
Better typing system
Different mascot/secretary/mayor
Bigger town
New species and personalities
Actual rude villagers
Bigger houses
Nonhalting events + new events
Bigger stores, including the clothing shop
Be able to give villagers items without sending it in a letter or asking for it
Interactive "Public Works Projects"
More atmospheric and immersive
More activity throughout the night
Custom windows and blinds
Much quicker tutorial
*Elaboration*

*Friendship Meter* - This meter wouldn't be the one from Pocket Camp. It would look more like a temperature meter and would go up and down depending on how you treat the villager. It would also have differences in color depending on where you are in the meter (red when really low, green for high, etc). There would also be no levels to this like Pocket Camp does. It would also be nice to see villagers caring about other villagers and seeing a Friendship Meter between them as well.
*Permanent Villagers* - As far as I know, permanent villagers are not a thing in New Leaf, even if it seems like that one villager you have never wants to leave no matter what you do to them. It would be nice to have some indication as to whether they're permanent or not. If permanent villagers are definitely not a thing, it would be nice to have something like this. But also, you would still have the option to make them leave your town even after they're permanent, they just wouldn't leave on their own.
*Inviting Villagers* - Your villagers can always invite you over or invite themselves to your house but you can never do this in return. It would be nice if we were able to ask them for a change (as well as other things).
*Less Repetitive Dialogue* - Something that can be really unmotivating is, for example, every time you walk into a building, you're always invited with a welcome every single time. It would be nice if that was removed, as well as other repetitive dialogue that I don't need to see every time just to skip over it.
*Meaningful Letters / Writing* - Currently, letters don't mean anything all that much. A lot of the time your villagers will just respond with anything random. It would be nice if it seemed like we were actually talking to them (I know seems like a hard one to implement, but it would still be very cool). As for the writing, it would be nice to type a full word without cutting it immediately to the next line with half the word. I understand you can enter to fix this, but it would be nice to do it without entering to the next line.
*Typing System* - Most of us type really slow on Animal Crossing games because of the way the system works with tapping on the screen with the stylus for each letter. Hopefully this can be fixed somehow that would work for both portable and dock.
*Different Mascot/Secretary/Mayor* - Tortimer had his time and it moved onto Isabelle. This was a very good change for most people, but I feel we should have a new mascot/secretary/mayor (I don't know exactly what to call this position since it has changed from mayor to secretary and probably some people consider her a mascot at this point). I would still like to be mayor or someone who is running the town, so a different secretary (or someone that helps guide you) would be nice for the new game in the series.
*Rude Villagers *- Villagers in New Leaf are way too nice most of the time, even the cranky or snooty personality types, and it would be more fun to me if they were more real or rude to me. I know this is probably a strange one, but being called something by my own villager was actually pretty fun and entertaining for me. Wild World was my first Animal Crossing game and the rudeness in that game was high compared to New Leaf.
*Nonhalting Events *- Events in New Leaf seem like they get in the way rather than help the town. I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to do certain things but I couldn't because an event was going on. I would like it if an event could go on and you can still do those other things. Besides this, actual fun new events would be really nice to see. Maybe even plan your own events?
*Interactive "Public Works Projects"* - If they're even going to do PWPs again, they should definitely make more interactive ones. It bugs me so much that they're just space on the ground instead of actually making a difference in your town. I would love to see my villagers interacting with them.
*More Atmospheric and Immersive* - Considering how this is going to be the first Animal Crossing in HD with a much more powerful system, the details and lighting for the game is going to be upgraded. It would be really nice to see things like street lights shine during the night time or stuff like galaxies going across the sky, something really wonderful to look at if you just want to look up at the sky, especially during the night.

Need an elaboration on anything listed? Let me know and I'll add it.

Another thing I want to say is: I've noticed that a lot of the time when people are talking about new features or tweaks they would like in the new game, they talk about it as if it's just going to be a remastered New Leaf.
For example: "Have the ability to build a multi-purpose gym on Main Street as a public works project." or "Able to customize the island with certain furniture"
Who says they would still do Main Street, public work projects, or the island? They may still do something like PWPs, but it may not even be called that or work like they do now.

There were probably more we thought of, but this is all we could think of for now.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 3, 2019)

hd graphics
stockart faithful isabel
villagers having shoes
more special npcs
no resetti


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 3, 2019)

I want to be able to design my map.


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 3, 2019)

I want to plant cacti the same way you plant bush starts


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 3, 2019)

I hope we can trade fish and bugs with people


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2019)

motion controls for fishing/bug hunting/digging/etc and the option to turn it off
an open-world style camera where the camera is behind your character
a mini-map in the corner to see the town and the option to turn it off


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 4, 2019)

Honestly, unless it's letters to other players, I feel they should just let us choose from templates for letters to villagers; But make them so that templates have a like/dislike parameter attached to them, making it where one personality type might like this template but hate another. Make it easier since writing letters to NPCs is basically a waste of time as the characters aren't actually reading them or anything.

I loved how in City Folk you could just write "friend" five times in a letter and attach gift and you would get a positive reply and gift in exchange. I realized how pointless and stupid sending letters to villagers was at that point.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 4, 2019)

Liability said:


> motion controls for fishing/bug hunting/digging/etc and the option to turn it off
> an open-world style camera where the camera is behind your character
> a mini-map in the corner to see the town and the option to turn it off



What benefit would motion controls have to digging, fishing and bug hunting. You literally stand still whilst you do them- expect maybe bug hunting.


----------



## Dacroze (Jun 4, 2019)

B3N said:


> What benefit would motion controls have to digging, fishing and bug hunting. You literally stand still whilst you do them- expect maybe bug hunting.



In City Folk you were able to flick the remote to use the fishing rod and bug net. You could also point at the screen to move the character, but everything was entirely optional. I think the fear might be that Nintendo loves motion controls too much and will make them mandatory like they did in Lets Go (I know it was developed by Game Freak) and some parts of Mario Odyssey, just to name 2 examples. I personaly thought it was really annoying to have to constantly shake to controller in order to roll faster in Odyssey, which is even worse if you play in handheld mode.
I really hope this isn't the case here and if they implement motion controls they will make them optional.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 5, 2019)

Dacroze said:


> I really hope this isn't the case here and if the implement motion controls they will make them optional.



Definitely agree, and if they do have them, I hope we're able to turn them off entirely. They're fun in the beginning as a novelty, but it's usually better to not use them, and really annoying when you accidentally trigger them without meaning to.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 6, 2019)

I also agree. I know you adore them, but at least make them optional.

It took me nearly forever to get past the tutorial of _Bully: Scholarship Edition_ for the Wii thanks to forced motion controls. And then there was _Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility_, while they also had traditional control, I don't recall there was a way you could shut off motion controls.


----------



## Liability (Jun 7, 2019)

that's why i added optional, because some people may not want that. it would feel more immersive for me to have motion controls, if they could even implement it

i really _really_ want this game to be open world. no more loading screens unless necessary. i want to be able to go into a villager's home seamlessly. i want to be able to have total camera control and look around the town


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2019)

I want a basic trading system added in. Something like the market box in pocket camp, but for furniture and other things. It would be a huge quality of life upgrade for simple item trades.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I want a basic trading system added in. Something like the market box in pocket camp, but for furniture and other things. It would be a huge quality of life upgrade for simple item trades.



I would love this so much, especially if it's more like a trading post where you can also search for items. It probably won't be such a problem with a new game, but it sort of sucks not to live in America when you want to trade online.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I want a basic trading system added in. Something like the market box in pocket camp, but for furniture and other things. It would be a huge quality of life upgrade for simple item trades.



I want this too. I plan on doing a lot of trading, so this would help so much better than going to a town and dropping off items or picking them up.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 9, 2019)

the first thing that comes to mind right now is a higher character limit for town name and player name, which seems pretty realistic and not a lot to ask


----------



## Speeny (Jun 10, 2019)

As Dacroze said I really hope they don't implement motion controls. (Can't quote their post properly for some reason.) 

For me, there'd be several things if I really think about it. But the ability to cook would be neat. (Some people will say it's too similar to Harvest Moon but it depends on how they go about it.)


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

x I hope all those old Amiibo will not be useless at all because I own them all. 
x I also would like the items and longer dresses from Pocket Camp will make a return. 
x I kinda hope there is a special currency in the game (like the miauw coupons in New Leaf) that you can earn and can use to transfer items and clothing from your Nintendo ID Pocket Camp to the Switch game. But it should be further in the game (like, unlocked after a month or so) so that the beginning of the game would not be much more easy for dedicated Pocket Camp players and with a maximum of 1 item a day or a couple a week. 
x A trading system like the market place should absolutely make a return in the Switch game so that it's easier to trade with friends and other players. Also an ABD from the beginning for big transactions.
x No motion controls, they can implement them but it should not be mandatory..


----------



## Liability (Jun 10, 2019)

because of Mario Kart 8 and the Animal Crossing track, i want them to add seasonal music. summer would be the regular versions of all the 24 hours, and then the other seasons would have different styles to suit that specific season


----------



## Mutti (Jun 11, 2019)

Being able to locate pwp?s (if there included in the new game) more precisely


----------



## Ribiveer (Jun 11, 2019)

I just saw automatic stacking working at Treehouse! That was a feature I really wanted!


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 11, 2019)

The museum & encyclopedia


----------



## minimoon (Jun 11, 2019)

If the square where Nook has his little tent, and there's a noticeboard, is going to become the town square, I think it'd be pretty cool to plant your tree and then see it grow from a sapling to the big old town square tree!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

minimoon said:


> If the square where Nook has his little tent, and there's a noticeboard, is going to become the town square, I think it'd be pretty cool to plant your tree and then see it grow from a sapling to the big old town square tree!
> 
> View attachment 226311



I'm hoping we can upgrade that plaza because it's kinda an eyesore as it is now. Just a big brown square in the middle of town. Eww.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

airysuit said:


> The museum & encyclopedia


I’m sure that will be in the game. In the trailer they were catching bugs and fishing. It had to be in the game . It was also early gameplay they still have nine months. So I’m sure it will return.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I'm hoping we can upgrade that plaza because it's kinda an eyesore as it is now. Just a big brown square in the middle of town. Eww.



I'm sure you can. I feel like you probably upgrade Nook's store to fill the whole thing. Or maybe you fill it up with other stores


----------



## shuba (Jun 11, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> - Being able to create multiple towns would also be convenient, so one wouldn't have to buy multiple copies of the game.


You can create different users on Switch! They each have their own save data. (Someone probably said this and I didn't read the entire thread to see it.)


As for what features I want,

Customizing your town looks really good from the trailers. Checked a lot of (obvious) longtime wishes off for me like furniture outside, pathways, a few more types of plants (more please), possibly placing your villagers since your own tent can be moved freely and they start out in a tent, probably choosing the location for all the facilities, placing things on the beach...

I hope that most old features stay, like the collection aspect in fishes/bugs/fossils.

Villagers.
Give them as much dialogue as possible.
More depth would be neat too. It can come in many ways, such as...
- relationship that builds up
- more unique personalities
- "smarter" (for example, not repeating lines you just said in the last interaction)
- more interaction
But well, I also like the charm of how simple they are right now. "Only" more dialogue would be completely fine with me.

Oh, I never really wished for this on my own, but I for one think the optional motion controls would be nice. Emphasis on optional.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 12, 2019)

Couple things I want that weren’t in the trailers:

We have at least 20 inventory spots and possibly more depending on what backpacks do, whether they have an actual use or are purely stylistic. I am, however, hoping for more storage spots since years of gameplay allows stuff to get cluttered. 
As is popular sentiment, I want villager interactions to have depth. I’m warming on the in-depth creative aspect, but I’m worried it’ll take away from the villagers. Shallow villagers will almost always lead to a boring town, no matter how pretty. 
From the two songs I’ve heard so far (trailer theme and 10AM), it appears they’re going in a blend of older (the trailer theme reminded me of the Wild World theme) and newer. I hope this continues.


----------



## Scarfy (Jun 12, 2019)

Pretty much 100% not gonna happen, but I'd love for the island to have shapes other than square. It was fine when we had the walls enclosing the town in previous games, but having a perfect square surrounded by ocean feels odd to me.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 13, 2019)

• Placeable visitor camping tents so you can create a ”campgrounds” themed area.
• A resort-style area to the north of our town which holds shops and customizable buildings like in HHD.
• Vegetables.
• More than 10 villagers per town. At least allow us 15. That's all I ask.
• Full amiibo functionality.
• While it has been confirmed that there is no connectivity between Pocket Camp and New Horizons, maybe we can have some kind of connection between New Leaf and New Horizons.
• Dump Porter and bring Champ back.
• A Villager Dex or journal of sorts where you can keep track of any and all villagers you meet, both human and animals.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 13, 2019)

> • A Villager Dex or journal of sorts where you can keep track of any and all villagers you meet, both human and animals.



Ooh, I like this idea! And maybe it could tie in with the amiibo functionality. I want to use my cards!


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it could be an interesting idea to allow us to send villagers from NL to NH. In pokemon, it has been such a big deal to a lot of people to send their pokemon to each game. Some people still have their pokemon from the first game they played. I think for those who want it, it could be an awesome feature to play NH with one of your villagers from NL that you have had so many experiences with. Perhaps they could say things in game like the name of their old town. I highly doubt this feature will happen but I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 13, 2019)

Maybe you can use stones to craft pieces for a pathway? (Even though you can already make one with shovels.)

I'm talking about a stone/wooden/brick/gem pathway, so our animals don't have to get their feet too dirty.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

I will not buy the game if the following is not included-

1. Shopping district
2. New villager species
3. More than ten villagers per town/island
4. Dr. Shrunk, Gracie, and Katrina.
5. Every villager from New Leaf brought back (including Welcome Amiibo, but not the amiibo figure ones)
6. Some new shops
7. More K.K. Slider songs
8. Enhanced village activities
9. New villagers from existing species
10. The majority of the GameCube villagers brought back

I'll add more if I think of more.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 13, 2019)

They should also bring the balls back. With 8 player multiplayer, we can play a friendly game of soccer. Three on three, with two goalies! ^_^


----------



## sailorcass (Jun 13, 2019)

*Things I Hope They Put In AC:NH*

I was thinking last night while playing ACNL about things I wish they brought into they new game so here is a list, and post your own:

-Flip Phones: I wouldn't prefer phones like in Camp, but cute little Nokia phones would be cute! It would be a alternative to the train station, and TEXT OTHER PEOPLE CHARACTERS LONGER THAN 70. It could come with cases too! (*me internalizing a cute hello kitty phone case*) 

-Freckles, Moles, Etc.: Everyone's skin is special, so i hope they have vitiligo, freckles, heterochromia, and mole skin options. It's not a lot of coding either, and can be changed in a hair salon or something.

-More species: I am so tired of the same old dogs, cats, and birds. I want a bulldog villager, or a moth villager (I get it, its a bug among other animals but its literally a fictional world anyway lmao) or maybe like ferrets and rats! There are so many different opportunities

- More than one town: it says it itself. I know a girl who has 25 versions of ACNL. Nintendo please.

-Relationships/Two characters living in one house: I know its a child friendly game, but I think roomating would be a nice touch.

-Driving: We had compact cars and scooter furniture, so why can't we drive??? I want a skateboard 

-Option to be a...villager?- For all of us 'furries' out there (past or present) I kinda wish we could be villagers if we wanted

-More holidays and festivals: I kind of want a Sakura/Blossom festival and more festivals!

-Swimsuits: once again i know its a children's game, but I kinda like the idea of one piece bikinis and swim shorts.

-MORE SPOTS TO SAVE OUTFITS AND PATHS: PERIOD.

-Custom Villagers: i'll let the pictures speak:

  
(all from tumblr's hastag #custom villager)

THE OPPORTUNITIES! (i love making my own acnl villagers with photoshop, but I want that easily in the game.)

That's all really, please add more things you want to the thread while the game is still in WIP​


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 13, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> A Villager Dex or journal of sorts where you can keep track of any and all villagers you meet, both human and animals.



This is a great idea. In New Leaf I used to save the moving letters of all my villagers who left. But this could be really useful. Tell us days if/when they moved in and out.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 13, 2019)

Some of these are great ideas! I’d also love to have more than one town in “one game” (idk how best to phrase it) and having some of the unique holidays from previous games back too would be awesome c:


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 13, 2019)

Since we live on an island now, I hope messages in a bottle return. I think that's a really cool idea and something they should bring back.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm really hoping the Dream Suite comes back, or that we get something similar. Being able to look at other towns for inspiration without having to actually visit them was great.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 15, 2019)

sailorcass said:


> -Custom Villagers: i'll let the pictures speak:



WOW. Those are really neat! Thanks for posting!

It'd be great if they let us do something like that. I do kinda miss the fact that we can't draw on Blanca's face anymore. I'm not really sure why they don't have it. Maybe it's because they're afraid of people drawing inappropriate things. But you can still do inappropriate things on patterns (and believe me, I've seen some really bad stuff, mostly on Happy Home Designer), and patterns still exist. I hope they never take away patterns though...

Anyway, I don't really see custom villagers happening, but it would be a lot of fun if they did. I'd be really curious what people do with them. I especially like the dog you made. That'd be super cute to see a villager like that.


----------



## zooblenoodle (Jun 17, 2019)

one thing that was running through my mind while watching the trailer/gameplay was that the UI/textboxes all feel so... bland. (for example the date and time, inventory...) its a small thing but id like if things would stand out a bit more. it just looks very modern and simple. i know the game is still in progress so im hoping theyre just placeholders!

and i really want blather's blathering back too! there should definitely be an option asking the player if they want to hear more about the specimen. its literally _his name._ villager depth is also something ive wanted for a long time. a feature where you can build friendships like in pocket camp would be cool, but maybe visually depicting whenever your friendship grows would ruin the immersion? maybe lines change around a bit when they like you better, or a special sound plays when they level up, or they start singing... it would also be nice that if you reach a certain level of friendship, that villager can be asked to stay on the island so they dont move out. on the topic of that, id also like if they brought back a bit of the rudeness from the gamecube version. i mean, not to that extent of course. but itd be nice to feel like youre making progress when they start being friendlier and warmer to you!

ive talked about this before too... but tools should have their own inventory. i always carry my tools around with me just in case i need them, theres not really a reason to put them away. they just take up space.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd like the option to start over in a new location once you've advanced enough in the game, similar to New Leaf. However, this time it would really be a new location with Nook offering a mountain retreat package or a forest package etc. A bit like how you can pick a different kind of farming map when you start Stardew Valley


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 18, 2019)

I want the Wild World-type picture quotes back. The ones in New Leaf are fine, but they lack the charm and hilarity of the ones from Wild World.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 21, 2019)

zooblenoodle said:


> one thing that was running through my mind while watching the trailer/gameplay was that the UI/textboxes all feel so... bland. (for example the date and time, inventory...) its a small thing but id like if things would stand out a bit more. it just looks very modern and simple. i know the game is still in progress so im hoping theyre just placeholders!



I think the same. The UI/inventory is flat and bland.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe an airport gift shop?? After arriving at someone's island you're left inside that island's airport like the train station but more airport-y. Inside is a gift shop like the Able Sisters except the things on display are items custom made by that island's inhabitants. You can also display furniture that allows custom designs. Maybe you could even assign a certain villager to run the store

Seeing all the new clothing styles gets me so excited to create new designs for myself and villagers, especially now since they can wear more than just tank tops. But for some reason I feel like we can't design on different clothing types, like these: 



Spoiler: dress types




   



Its dumb but I would be so heart broken if we could only design one type of dress or shirt now that they introduced like 5 including Pocket Camp. Something that might actually change though, is the pixel grid method of designing, since it would look so choppy in HD now that we ditched the heavily pixel based 3DS. 

An idea I had was to give us the pixel grid method for people used to it, but also give us a 3D model texture template (think like designing a minecraft skin or a video game model texture template) on the official ACNH website or something, that we could download, transfer to a drawing program, and design outfits there. I've had this dream for YEARS and I feel like it could finally be a reality if they acknowledge how choppy the old method of designing clothes will be on the Switch.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this: Does anybody know if we have confirmation whether or not we can place *all* furniture items outside? Or will it only be for the outdoors-y kind of items? I've been wondering about that, since all the items they showed in the trailer and treehouse segment kind of fitted the outdoors to begin with.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 22, 2019)

Twisterheart said:


> Since we live on an island now, I hope messages in a bottle return. I think that's a really cool idea and something they should bring back.


Totally forgot that messages in a bottle were a thing. They would fit perfectly to the whole island 
theme. Now I hope too that they bring them back.



Kiwi said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this: Does anybody know if we have confirmation whether or not we can place *all* furniture items outside? Or will it only be for the outdoors-y kind of items? I've been wondering about that, since all the items they showed in the trailer and treehouse segment kind of fitted the outdoors to begin with.


As far as I know, they didn't confirm anything about this so far (please correct me if I'm wrong here).


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm trying to avoid looking at anything in the NH section as not to build up my hopes too much, (it looks so great from everything so far <3) but I keep getting drawn back like a moth to a 20 watt bulb. 
Is anyone else miffed that you can only have one island per console? I guess I've been spoiled by multiple towns from recent games.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 24, 2019)

I honestly don't know how people manage more than one town.

I've barely got time to eat after coming home.


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jun 25, 2019)

If there are pwps in NH I hope we don't have to rely on villagers to get them. I would like more options. In my second town Crystal I got a villager to suggest building the police station. I have been playing NL for six years and I finally got that suggestion! Grant it I play the game in small bursts.

I also hope more interactions with furniture. I was playing HHD last night. After I designed a house for Walker, he was sitting up on the bed in the montage. I would love to have my character to sit up on the bed furniture! I know it's odd thing to hope for. lol


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 25, 2019)

I hope this is a game we can play offline as well with no wifi. I get needed it for playing with other people but if we dont i hope we can still play it


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 25, 2019)

erialrose said:


> I hope this is a game we can play offline as well with no wifi. I get needed it for playing with other people but if we dont i hope we can still play it



Why would we need wifi?
I've never used it and never will.


----------



## FailedOmelet (Jun 25, 2019)

erialrose said:


> I hope this is a game we can play offline as well with no wifi. I get needed it for playing with other people but if we dont i hope we can still play it


.  


Online has never been a requirement in the mainline games, you just won't be able to host or join other players without an internet connection.  New leaf required online connectivity for some content ( Dream Suite, a few PWPs, etc.)  But the game was still very much playable without it.  The situation should be the same for this game, so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Kepke (Jun 28, 2019)

I wish that NH will expand on current activities more and add more depth to them.

- I'd like a few more crops/edibles/plantables, so you can farm even more stuff.

- I'd like to make something out of the planted things, like Jam out of fruit, maybe even go up to a fruit pie with it, or juice. Make some  villagers happy with their favorite pie or juice would be a nice addition to the game. Cooking or Processing of food in a simple manner always was something i wished i could do in ACNL, since it gives you a more "alive" feeling of villagers and the village itself.

- I'd like to explore the surrounding waters more. Maybe when you get the dive suit and a snorkel, you could dive on the shores of your little island paradise, collect and plant corrals and collect some fish there. Would be cool if you'd get a coral reef instead of an aquarium!

- For some reason i like when my games have a mini game inside. Maybe an AC based TCG you can spend your bells on. I'm just a sucker for grinding money and buying card packs in such games (digimon world 3 <3).


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 28, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I honestly don't know how people manage more than one town.
> 
> I've barely got time to eat after coming home.



Not even enough time for a stackhouse of pancakes?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2019)

If PWPs do come back, I hope we get to arrange where they're placed easier. Same with villager houses.


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Given that you can drop furniture outside, I'd say PWPs won't return unless bridges are separate items or something


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 2, 2019)

After watching this, I want there to be an option to have your villagers be rude to you. New Leaf really toned down the interactions, even when you make them mad.

I guess the main concern would be upsetting young kids, so there could be a disclaimer if you turn rudeness on like: "*WARNING!* This will allow villagers to say things that may be hurtful. Remember, sticks and stones may break your bones, but words will never hurt you. Continue?"


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

I think an electric chair would be good. I think there is one in new leaf but I can't remember for sure
It would have to be powered by duracel obviously


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> After watching this, I want there to be an option to have your villagers be rude to you. New Leaf really toned down the interactions, even when you make them mad



Haha, that was hilarious?definitely worth watching. I knew they were meaner, but some of those...damn! lol

I?d personally enjoy the return of some harsher treatment, but only if it?s limited to certain personalities (maybe Cranky, Snooty, Smug?). I wouldn?t want all of my villagers to verbally abuse me?it wouldn?t offend me, just make me like them less.


----------



## TJRedeemer (Jul 5, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> After watching this, I want there to be an option to have your villagers be rude to you. New Leaf really toned down the interactions, even when you make them mad.
> 
> I guess the main concern would be upsetting young kids, so there could be a disclaimer if you turn rudeness on like: "*WARNING!* This will allow villagers to say things that may be hurtful. Remember, sticks and stones may break your bones, but words will never hurt you. Continue?"



I just think that only certain types of villagers should be occasionally mean to you, like Cranky or Snooty villagers. I understand why they toned this down though; imagine having a bad day at school with the only thing keeping you going is escaping to your Animal Crossing town afterward. But when you get home, some snooty bear tells you that you have no friends. Not so fun now, is it?


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2019)

TJRedeemer said:


> I just think that only certain types of villagers should be occasionally mean to you, like Cranky or Snooty villagers. I understand why they toned this down though; imagine having a bad day at work or school with the only thing keeping you going is escaping to your Animal Crossing town afterward. But when you get home, some snooty bear tells you that you have no friends. Not so fun now, is it?



eh... i don't think many people would have a hard time with villagers being rude. it's one of the most popular requests in the new features! if you get your feelings truly hurt by a video game character.. idk what to tell you man lol. i get that people are attached to their towns and soon, islands, but i really doubt that a bunch of people are so fragile that they would get hurt by a snooty bear telling them they have no friends.


----------



## TJRedeemer (Jul 6, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> if you get your feelings truly hurt by a video game character.. idk what to tell you man lol..



Well, I was thinking more like younger kids who are more impressionable. I just remember getting agitated with the animals on the Gamecube game when I was younger. It always seemed like they were against me...


----------



## jefflomacy (Jul 6, 2019)

I woke up this morning, turned on my GameCube Animal Crossing game, and find Gonzo in a bad mood. "Shut up! You lookin' for a fight? No? Then back off, buddy." Butch and Gonzo were hanging out in the same acre and Butch was also in a bad mood. He told me, "Shut up. And shut up with the shuttin' up! Just stop talking, Jeff!"

Geez. The new games will never have this much character or attitude. 



TJRedeemer said:


> Well, I was thinking more like younger kids who are more impressionable. I just remember getting agitated with the animals on the Gamecube game when I was younger. It always seemed like they were against me...


You really have to earn their respect in that game. They do not like you by default. I'm pretty sure I've got all the crankies at maximum friendship level, though, and they still berate me routinely. I could see this being disturbing to kids.

I just hope in the new game they have more to talk about than food. It could just be a matter of selective memory, but so many of the newer games seem to have a ton of conversation about food.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 8, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> After watching this, I want there to be an option to have your villagers be rude to you. New Leaf really toned down the interactions, even when you make them mad.
> 
> I guess the main concern would be upsetting young kids, so there could be a disclaimer if you turn rudeness on like: "*WARNING!* This will allow villagers to say things that may be hurtful. Remember, sticks and stones may break your bones, but words will never hurt you. Continue?"



Funny how people are worried that rude villagers may upsetting young kids, the kids back then also had 
no problem with the rudeness of the villagers. And if I looking around through the fandom, I see lots of 
people who would love to have the rude villagers back (me included btw), yes even kids who found out 
about them. If Nintendo is really worried by making maybe kids upset, then I guess having such a option 
to "turn on" the rudeness of the villagers would be also a neat thing if they can't be rude right from the 
beginning without any limit.


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 8, 2019)

Considering the Sanrio characters/furniture in New Leaf, I'd like to see some characters based on Aggretsuko.


----------



## TJRedeemer (Jul 8, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> Considering the Sanrio characters/furniture in New Leaf, I'd like to see some characters based on Aggretsuko.



As much as I'd love to see that happen, I just don't feel like Aggretsuko is as "family friendly" as the other Sanrio characters, so it isn't likely.

But to shift gears for a bit, something I would really like to see, that I think may have been mentioned before, is a tool pouch. Of course, judging from the gameplay we've seen you wouldn't have it right away, but perhaps you could make/earn one later. In the other games, I get so tired of all of my tools taking up inventory slots.


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jul 9, 2019)

I hope they'll make use the amiibo cards and amiibo villagers. I would hate see Inkwell to be New Leaf only villager.

I think it would be cool if they held real time events like Splatfests from Splatoon. I know AC is a laid back game, but it would be fun to compete with people from around the world in bug and fish competitions.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 9, 2019)

I really-really want something with motion controls. Anything. xD


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jul 10, 2019)

Rusolando-Kun said:


> I really-really want something with motion controls. Anything. xD



Didn't City Folk have motion controls? It's been awhile since I played it. I think it would be nice to have that option return. HD rumble could be use for fishing as well.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 10, 2019)

Goddess Yami said:


> Didn't City Folk have motion controls? It's been awhile since I played it. I think it would be nice to have that option return. HD rumble could be use for fishing as well.



I actually haven't played City Folk yet! New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing. ^_^
But anything with motion controls is a joy for me. I like this feature a lot: Mario Kart 8 has it, Zelda and it's very fun!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 12, 2019)

Have we gotten any word on Island name? I hope we get at least 12 characters per name.


----------



## Tasty (Jul 12, 2019)

Make messages from friends semi-permanent, so if you miss them when they first appear there's a place you can check them later.

Also some kind of central menu for online statuses and easily inviting + chatting with friends.

New Leaf was a great step in the right direction here, just want them to expand on it. There's nothing quite like playing AC and seeing a friend come online and chatting with them in-game.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 18, 2019)

Actually, I have never played New Leaf online so I don't know anything about the way it works... but I'd be great to have some online hub for people. Like in Minecraft where you choose the server, then you are in a hub with lots of players before everyone chooses what they want to do. Though, I'd like there to be more things to do than just chat. Maybe have a little place for fishing (and make hub-only fish), little cafe where you could sit with online people and chat. That would be like being in a city. 

I'm also hoping they'll have a Season Pass or something. It'd be really great if they could expand NH with DLC, not too many but a few big addons would be amazing! NH is going to be the only big AC game on Switch, I'm pretty sure of it so being able to get more features and content via DLC would be great!! <3


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 18, 2019)

While I was playing New Leaf this week, I was thinking about how sometimes it's annoying when you're walking around a store and the owners and employees will just follow you and get in your way. Like Timmy and Tommy when you're looking around Nooklings 

It made me think; I wonder if they're going to change this in New Horizons. That's when I remembered thinking how adorable Nook and whichever nephew he was with looked when they just smiled at the player when they came in the tent to craft furniture.

I know the tent was small, and there wasn't much to do in it, which probably explains why they don't need to follow you in there, but it got me thinking that maybe the whole following thing won't be a thing anymore. 

I guess it is kinda cute, but it is a bit annoying sometimes. I don't think this observation proves anything though, just a thought I had. Not like it would be a major change anyways.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 30, 2019)

No joke, I want to be able to hug my friends.
That and animal roommates.


----------



## StardustSaver (Jul 31, 2019)

*Mini games*

I hope that they have little mini games that you can place outside, like a game of hopscotch or have a jungle gym that you can climb across. just more interaction with outside furniture, and also to see your villagers interact with them not just you.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

Radio feature that plays random songs instead of just having the ones in the stereo.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 5, 2019)

I am obssesd with being able to have bffs move into town, but not take over it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

and... the option to open your town to randos if we don't have Club Tortimer.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 5, 2019)

Y'all now what be cool? Skates. Ice skates in winter, roller skates in warmer times. zip,zip,zip!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2019)

Kurb said:


> Radio feature that plays random songs instead of just having the ones in the stereo.



That would be legit!

Concept: Spotify but Animal Crossing-ified as a phone app. Plays the rando K.K. Slider music, maybe other tunes. And every 10 minutes or so, commercials! You'll get a little scrolling text bar as closed captioning, of course.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 8, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Y'all now what be cool? Skates. Ice skates in winter, roller skates in warmer times. zip,zip,zip!



 Legit nan, legit!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

When I saw Diana (it is her name right, the snooty pink goat?) I was wondering if us boys and girls character players can wear earrings like she does. And the same with necklaces, bracelets etc.


I saw we can wear backpacks, wether it's just an accessory or for our inventery storage space. I can see we can group more things to add to our inventery and it's 20 not 16. I saw the top tab, so I wonder if we have twenty spaces to store clothes. And to not catch spiders/tarantulars


----------



## Neechan (Aug 12, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> When I saw Diana (it is her name right, the snooty pink goat?) I was wondering if us boys and girls character players can wear earrings like she does. And the same with necklaces, bracelets etc.



Diana is a snooty white deer, Velma is the one you’re thinking of.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 12, 2019)

Neechan said:


> Diana is a snooty white deer, Velma is the one you’re thinking of.



Thank you so much! I thought there was a white deer!


----------



## christianmario (Aug 13, 2019)

i feel like the animals need to have more depth in dialogue, and maybe a better scale of if they like you or not.
maybe from a scale to 0 to 100 would work? 0 being they hate you and 100 meaning you're best friends forever.
it should be something that's also gradual and overtime because imo, in new leaf, it was really easy for animals being nice to you.
it should be also dependent on personality type because snooty villagers used to be like, really really mean so maybe it would be harder to get snooty villagers to like you compared to normal or peppy.
dialogue should change in general if you're mean to villagers because batting them with a net is not nice or pitfalling them on purpose(unless you want them to move out lol). 

hypothetically it would be cool for a more in-depth dialogue like this but it'd probably be really complicated to program and keep up with at the same time


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 7, 2019)

okay here's just my personal wishlist

- CLOUD SAVE
- morning aerobics back please
- maybe freckles or earrings?
- monthly events 
- new villagers (bats, turtles etc)
- new fish, bugs, sea creatures
- social media on the nookphone so you can
post photos and text your friends and villagers
- stores again (with more variation)
- hazel bushes and blueberries to eat
- you can cook and bake food and give it to villagers
- you can just randomly give your villagers presents
- a little notebook for villager requests
- you can have bangs and curls
- badges again or something else
- id photos in the nature or villagers
- you can drink beverages
- swimming in the lake or pond
- books as an actual item
- maybe disabled characters like in a wheelchair?
- friendship levels and more individual dialogues
- it's harder to get villager's photos
- all the old villagers appear + new ones
- credit card got brought back
- villagers can wear ribbons, scarfs etc
- you can wear scarfs, jackets, skirt + leggins etc
- more often rain and snow, wind
- more interactive items and furniture
- ice-skating or roller skating
- new terrains via dodoairlines

well that's just a little bit idk i'm tired


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Sep 7, 2019)

Sometimes I wish the town tune was a little less strict in what you can do. My first thought would be to add chromatic pitches, but that sort of negates one important aspect of it. From being basically in the key of C at default, different animals' variations have a different scale type or mode. That would be lost if you could compose using all 12 pitches. 

Maybe they could keep the key restriction and just give a little more rhythmic/metric freedom? Or possibly let you choose a key, and animals will alter it on an individual basis (like if you write a minor tune, the mean animals would keep it minor but the nice ones would make it major, and vice-versa).


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 16, 2019)

I hope starting the game doesnt take so long anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i hope we can trade bugs and fish in NH


----------



## TJRedeemer (Sep 17, 2019)

Something I thought about earlier that would really help reduce the repetitiveness of the game is to feature hourly music from past Animal Crossing games. Of course, there is going to be new hourly music that will hopefully be great, but after a while it might get boring since we've listened to it for so long (though I still enjoy some New Leaf music). It should work similar to how Dragon Quest XI S will let you switch between music from Dragon Quest XI and VIII. Not necessarily an important feature, and it may be hard to implement, but it would be nice to listen to the GameCube's 2am music again if I get tired of whatever likely depressing tune they have planned.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 28, 2019)

Blathers. If Blathers is in the game at any point in time for a museum or something, I want him to tell me all about the fish and bugs I donate instead of the "this reminds me of when I was in the nest" statement. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 28, 2019)

Alyx said:


> Blathers. If Blathers is in the game at any point in time for a museum or something, I want him to tell me all about the fish and bugs I donate instead of the "this reminds me of when I was in the nest" statement. I feel so bad for him.



I know, right? Blathers is waay tooo watered down in New Leaf and I miss how he used to talk about all the bugs and fish you donated to him, so hopefully he comes back more talkative than ever. I hope Celeste is brought back too with the observatory. It would be nice to do the star constellations again.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 29, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> I know, right? Blathers is waay tooo watered down in New Leaf and I miss how he used to talk about all the bugs and fish you donated to him, so hopefully he comes back more talkative than ever. I hope Celeste is brought back too with the observatory. It would be nice to do the star constellations again.



I think Celeste roll in NL was disappointing. I miss the stars and her roll she had before


----------



## Neechan (Sep 29, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> I know, right? Blathers is waay tooo watered down in New Leaf and I miss how he used to talk about all the bugs and fish you donated to him, so hopefully he comes back more talkative than ever. I hope Celeste is brought back too with the observatory. It would be nice to do the star constellations again.



I actually turned one of the museum rooms into the observatory room. So that she’d still have something


----------



## Scarfy (Oct 1, 2019)

I've been playing the gamecube version and it really annoys me how villagers move out on a whim. I know they changed it a bit with new leaf, but I want villagers leaving to be a little more meaningful this time around. Like, if you had best friend status with them, you'd get a little cutscene where you could say goodbye and see them off at the airport the day they leave. And on the flip side, if you didn't talk to them a lot, they'd move out without any fuss and there would be no cutscene. It's a small thing, but I'd think it'd bring a little more life to the villagers.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 1, 2019)

Scarfy said:


> I've been playing the gamecube version and it really annoys me how villagers move out on a whim. I know they changed it a bit with new leaf, but I want villagers leaving to be a little more meaningful this time around. Like, if you had best friend status with them, you'd get a little cutscene where you could say goodbye and see them off at the airport the day they leave. And on the flip side, if you didn't talk to them a lot, they'd move out without any fuss and there would be no cutscene. It's a small thing, but I'd think it'd bring a little more life to the villagers.



I think that would be adorable!

I've actually thought that animals should have a sort of internal "move-out meter" that fills up and decreases depending on your interactions with them. That way, the animals you're closest to are less likely to want to leave, and the ones you don't much care for might suggest leaving more often. 

Of course, given enough time, a best friend might still fill up this Meyer and suggest leaving, but it should be easier to persuade them otherwise, and reset the move-meter.

I don't really care for how random it is now. One of my favorite animals, Rolf, also one of my starting animals, constantly asks to leave, and it never really rotates evenly through the animals despite being random. I feel a more manageable system would work better.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 1, 2019)

Scarfy said:


> I've been playing the gamecube version and it really annoys me how villagers move out on a whim. I know they changed it a bit with new leaf, but I want villagers leaving to be a little more meaningful this time around. Like, if you had best friend status with them, you'd get a little cutscene where you could say goodbye and see them off at the airport the day they leave. And on the flip side, if you didn't talk to them a lot, they'd move out without any fuss and there would be no cutscene. It's a small thing, but I'd think it'd bring a little more life to the villagers.



A small cut scene would be cute and I do agree. It would make it a lot more easier to move out villagers if you ignored them. 



BigBadButterfree said:


> I think that would be adorable!
> 
> I've actually thought that animals should have a sort of internal "move-out meter" that fills up and decreases depending on your interactions with them. That way, the animals you're closest to are less likely to want to leave, and the ones you don't much care for might suggest leaving more often.
> 
> ...



Ahh, a friendship meter would be the best! It would be actually fun seeing the meter go up and down to let you know how close a villager was to you. Really cool idea!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 3, 2019)

What I wish the most is that you can finally plant cedar trees everywhere. I finally want to make the
town theme I wanted to make for so long now but never could do it because of the fact that cedars
not growing in the south half of your town. 



Alyx said:


> Blathers. If Blathers is in the game at any point in time for a museum or something, I want him to tell me all about the fish and bugs I donate instead of the "this reminds me of when I was in the nest" statement. I feel so bad for him.



Good to know that I'm not the only one who got tired reading that statement over and over again and
miss him explaining everything about what you donate. It feels like as if they watered him down too
along with the villager's personalities. I really hope they gonna change this and let him explain the 
donations again.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 20, 2019)

More personality to the animals!! maybe they could keep their personalities but have random cycled thru interests?.'s.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 23, 2019)

returnofsaturn said:


> More personality to the animals!! maybe they could keep their personalities but have random cycled thru interests?.'s.



Wouldn't it be great to be still playing it after a year or even _two_, and still be surprised with new dialogue. Not just new because it's a holiday or something, but because they've been given an extensive vocabulary. 

I know they can't work on every single animal, apart from his or her catchphrase, but the personalities could be so much more diverse, and less predictable.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2019)

i saw screenshots from pocket camp of animal ear accessories and now i really really hope those are in NH i want bear ears
 >:(


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 26, 2019)

celeste needs the observatory back omg and our personalized constellations


----------



## Zura (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone else feel bit disappointed with how the game looks? Just seeing the new features have done nothing but make me mad. They ignored so many people asking for specific change and added stuff that don't seem to belong.

For instance the whole island aspect. What was the thought processes there? Too many people like survival games? Equipped with lame stuff like crafting which only gives me an excuse to own trees.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 2, 2019)

I really don't like the new crafting feature. I just feel like it'll ruin my experience with the game.


----------



## Zura (Nov 2, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I really don't like the new crafting feature. I just feel like it'll ruin my experience with the game.



For once we agree on something. The whole crafting feature presents a completely different atmosphere. I don't understand why they decided to go in such a bad path for the game.

At this rate I might just stick with Acnl and skip this game. I have never not bought an Animal Crossing game


----------



## Neechan (Nov 2, 2019)

Isn't crafting optional, though? You can still buy the items from Nook and sell the materials to Timmy if you don't want to craft items.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 4, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I really don't like the new crafting feature. I just feel like it'll ruin my experience with the game.



I love the idea of crafting so much omg I think it will MAKE the game for me, entirely.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

Something I just thought of is what if you could display insects in your home, but instead of being in an enclosure, they flew around your room like in the Museum? They could even interact with some of your furniture if they wanted to put that effort in. For example the fan item would make them play an animation that involves them being blown away by it. You could still put them in the enclosure if you want, but I think letting them freely roam would provide some interesting room ideas.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm wondering if dinosaur fossils can be displayed outside?


----------



## Tianna (Dec 8, 2019)

I've said it a million times but cooking please must be a thing, oh my goodness-


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Multiple saves. You can do this by when loading the game, on the main menu, select "New Town."
This could be a DLC, it could be a normal feature, dunno, but I'd LOVE to have 3 save slots.

And you can purchase "outdoor furniture" items. Some, specific, items are placeable outside.


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

I like the idea of furniture just for outside!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

Halima said:


> I like the idea of furniture just for outside!



I love this, but I'm still hoping PWP's are a feature!

I want the giant furniture from HHD to be in the game.
How awesome would some of that look outside!

Or the Lotus Pond item DLC!
Totally awesome.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

At least we know for sure that we can place whatever furniture we want outside :') I absolutely love that feature so much, kudos to Nintendo for giving us that freedom ^-^


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> At least we know for sure that we can place whatever furniture we want outside :') I absolutely love that feature so much, kudos to Nintendo for giving us that freedom ^-^



Yes, and finally letting us choose our skin color!

It took me an hour a day to tan all four characters.

I hated being pale.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

ugh, yeah :/ I can only imagine how much crappier it was for people with even darker skin ( took even longer. at least we will be able to pick and choose from the beginning!! I hope we get some wicked eye colors. like red or something :')


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> ugh, yeah :/ I can only imagine how much crappier it was for people with even darker skin ( took even longer. at least we will be able to pick and choose from the beginning!! I hope we get some wicked eye colors. like red or something :')



I'm not dark, but pretty brown now it's summer and I'm always in the yard, but my sister in law/brothers partner (lives in another state with my brother) is an Indigenous Australian, and she had New Leaf years ago, and hated having to tan every day just to look more like herself.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

awww, that's sad :'( I bet that sucked a lot for her. im sure she will be very pleased with New Horizons!! assuming she will play it, that is ^-^


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I love this, but I'm still hoping PWP's are a feature!
> 
> I want the giant furniture from HHD to be in the game.
> How awesome would some of that look outside!
> ...



Yep, I totally agree with you, I would love to still have PWPs as I loved all the designs of them!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2019)

Halima said:


> Yep, I totally agree with you, I would love to still have PWPs as I loved all the designs of them!



Ditto!

Especially the bigger ones like the Windmill and Stonehenge.

I had those in my deleted Westeros town.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

Can we please donate to other people's museums? Plzzz

- - - Post Merge - - -

If there are PWPs in the game plz don't let the police station be so hard to get


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Can we please donate to other people's museums? Plzzz
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If there are PWPs in the game plz don't let the police station be so hard to get



I would not want that at all.

I believe we should complete our own museums. That's just my opinion.

I'm one of those people that don't let others talk to my villagers because they would keep mentioning that person indefinately.

I like to do everything on my own.
That's just me.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I would not want that at all.
> 
> I believe we should complete our own museums. That's just my opinion.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying for me personally. I also like to do most stuff for myself. I would just like the opportunity to help others in more unique ways that don't have as much time on their hands.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 10, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Can we please donate to other people's museums? Plzzz






John Wick said:


> I would not want that at all.
> 
> I believe we should complete our own museums. That's just my opinion.



I really like this idea!! Maybe Blathers could give us an option to allow it or not :0


----------



## ielle (Dec 11, 2019)

I love all these suggestions. I definitely would like to see the minor events back and more places to explore. And more character and town customization of course! 

I like to complete the museums myself, but that as an option could be nice for some. 

Also always thought it would be nice to be able to put furniture at an angle..


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 14, 2019)

*KK Slider song YOU MAKE!*

So I wrote to the AC team on Pocket Camp ages ago and requested that we have the same customisation with our characters that we have making a Mii.
I'm so glad that now we can have different nose shapes! Hopefully we will also be able to adjust the size and hight etc...
I'm hoping no we get a colour chart so we can have more variety with colours - not just for hair/eyes, but for skins too!
Will we be able to adjust height and weight? That would be cool! 

I also requested... A KK Slider music maker! Hear me out... On this, we'd be able to create our own songs and KK Slider would be able to sing them! We could also choose back-up singers like our dreamy villagers! Also our dreamies could probably sing too whilst KK plays the guitar!!! Wouldn't that be fun? Could you imagine a whole concert using the instruments we have in AC? 
Granted, it would prolly be a spinoff like ACHHD but using the save data, you could import that into ACNH!

Another thing is DIVING! I would love for them to have a cave that we could go to, to get treasure and actually get some bells for doing it! Maybe Pascal could teach us some tricks and give us useful rewards? Maybe we could meet a mermaid - or even become one! Yeah I know I'm complicating things but that's my character hehe 

Ah! Just remembered what else I wanted!

I'm hoping for events! I'm want gachas so we can get rare items and also participate in live evens with other players for more interaction with people around the world and our beloved villagers!!! New hairs/eyes/skins could be obtained this way!!! I would treasure each set collected (kinda think this will happen with fortune cookies -like pocket camp ya know) 
But also I really want to be able to ... To... Date a villager


----------



## mayoranika (Dec 15, 2019)

my favorite part of the game was talking to ppl at the island to be honest so i hope the multiplayer stuff in acnh is really good w that


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 15, 2019)

_Another feature I want, is the ability to have similar eye styles as villagers!
It would be so nice to have the ability to customise pupils as well as the iris and darkness under the eye and eyelid. To add/remove eyelashes, eye shine, and add freckles as well as change nose colour too (since we know there are new shapes to choose from).
Add piercings to ears/face, and also be able to change size of facial features as well as width/height etc...
Just adding to my previous comment <3 _


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2019)

This thought just occurred to me, I hope one day we'll see the ability to plant enormous trees, they would be at least 2x2 ground spaces large and grow huge over a long period of time, at least to the size of a full town tree in New Leaf. They would shade the area under them from the sun. They have a background terrain like that in pocket camp and I feel like it's not a super far-out-there idea. 

A little fairy or tiny town/island would be so cool


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 22, 2019)

Customisation and beyond! _This is so long - I'm so sorry!!!_
;: (∩︎≧﹏≦∩︎):;

*Hair/Face/body*
✧︎Colour chart - would apply to: eyes/hairs/skin etc
✧︎Colour gradient and more than one colour selectable
✧︎Change eye/pupil/cornea colour and size/height/width


✧︎Add/remove eye shine, eyelashes, eyebrows, freckles, shine
✧︎Change hair length

✧︎Change height/weight

*Activities*
✧︎Host tea parties and sleepovers and just actual parties or dinners too! 
⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ⌑︎ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄ 
✧︎Invite villagers out for coffee or to go to Club LOL or other venues 

✧︎Take a villager out for the day! I'd like to do activities with villagers - some of us play solo... ‧⁺◟︎( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ?̫ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ ) 
✧︎Venues with villagers in! I hate seeing empty places. They could add villagers from out of town and that would be a good way of meeting new ones rather than relying on just a campsite... ... ...

* *ding...* *
_A lightbulb just went off in my head_ ✧︎*｡( ?∩︎•͈ω•͈∩︎` )✧︎*｡

_OMG we're probably gonna get a CAMPSITE!!! Like a BIG one!!!
That would be so amazing!_
ꉂꉂ(๑˃▿︎˂๑)ｧ,､'`
✧︎Fertiliser playing a better part - in fact, Leif playing a better part!!! I wanna see some good stuff involving Leif!

*Water activities*
✧︎Swimming in ponds and rivers as well as the sea
✧︎Have a cave so we can dive for treasure _that way, diving can be profitable (I sound like a Ferengi lol) and more fun!_ (•́ ॣ?̫  ॣ•̀,)՞
✧︎Paddling in rivers and ponds because why not? ₍ᐢ⸝⸝› ̫ ‹⸝⸝ᐢ₎
✧︎I see villagers plonking themselves down on the floor so I hope I can do that too!
✧︎I hope we can use a small boat in the water, we could spend more time with villagers and would be good for fishing and diving 
(∩︎?｡•o•｡`)っ.ﾟ♡︎.ﾟ
✧︎Can villagers also go diving or swimming too? We could even go together!!! *:ஐ(●︎˘͈ ᵕ˘͈)人(˘͈ᵕ ˘͈●︎)ஐ:*

*Houses*
Can we please have an option to have a house the same size as a villager?
 ๐??(৹˃̵﹏˂̵৹)??๐
I hate having a different house model to theirs, it makes me feel separate and lonely... 
˚‧??(˚ ˃̣̣̥⌓︎˂̣̣̥ )‧??˚
I never updated my house to the mansion because I don't like having a mansion. I have and upstairs as my bedroom and a downstairs as my kitchen/living room/dining room.
✧︎Villagers should get an upstairs, they need one and they also need to sleep in their beds rather than in a stool! ₍ᐢ ›̥̥̥ ༝ ‹̥̥̥ ᐢ₎
✧︎I'd like to help them decorate! Sometimes their style is a bit off...
✧︎I'd like to open my door if a villager knocks - don't just let yourself in! I'm hoping for locks so I can prevent a villager from interacting with me!!! 
_: (? ཀ`」 ∠︎):_
✧︎I think it would be good the other way around too! I knock for a villager but they're busy or something haha they may even get angry if I keep knocking
 (乂՞ټ՞)✧︎

*Luna*
I really hope we get more relaxation from Luna. She could probably help with maintaining energy levels? She could teach us to utalise our energy supplies! Plus she could relax us in the real world by doing breathing techniques with us and distracting us from worries! I think it would be a good idea if she was recommended to us by villagers and it would be nice to see villagers visiting Luna too!
_I just love Luna so much!_

*little things*
✧︎Add personality to character (Lazy, peppy etc)
✧︎Have a personal photo that _we_ can give to villagers!
✧︎Date villagers - _taboo subject_ , I know but I could date in 【Enchanted Folk】and that made me happy so why not?
✧︎Have *more* reactions to pitfalls or being pushed or hit with a net. Sometimes you just have to laugh it off (*^曲^*)ww
✧︎Let *OUR* character react to falling into a pitfall like a villager or get mad at a villager for hitting or pushing us! (╭︎☞︎•́⍛︎•̀)╭︎☞︎☆ﾟ︎.*･

Edit and future edits for things I remember hehe


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 27, 2019)

I want to be able to hang things on the ceiling like it was in AC:HHD.
That was really neat.


----------



## Mint (Dec 31, 2019)

When villagers are sitting on the ground hanging out, reading a book, etc... I want to be able to sit next to them on the ground!


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 1, 2020)

I want more interactions with the villagers especially with them talking to each other more or hanging out more . I also want more events


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 1, 2020)

I think the ability to design and wear more clothing types is what really makes me happy.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 1, 2020)

I would also like more with the museum i feel its so boring when you go look around


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 3, 2020)

Maybe if it's cold or rainy outside a villager could ask you to borrow a jacket and then give it back to you later  Or just borrow stuff in general?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 3, 2020)

Random weather/climate. Having snow come and go at the same days every year is boring and unrealistic. Make it random for everyone.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 3, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> Random weather/climate. Having snow come and go at the same days every year is boring and unrealistic. Make it random for everyone.



there will be an option to choose your hemisphere so there's that.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2020)

Neechan said:


> there will be an option to choose your hemisphere so there's that.



Southern hemisphere would still get the snow in winter, even though we don't get it here. 

I'm still hoping snow is true to the hemisphere, and that there is another way to get snow/ice items.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 5, 2020)

*1. More variety of interaction and dialogue between villagers.* 
While the villagers in NewLeaf can be sooo sweet and cute, I do agree that there is a lot of room for improvement.  We need more dialouge and ways we can interact with our favorite villagers.  As for the snooties and the crankies being mean to us, I DO think this is a good idea for when we have a low to medium friendship with them. However, as we build a friendship with them, I think they should gradually start to show their soft side and become less and less mean, but I don't think they should just be mean, regardless of friendship levels, all the time like they did in the GC version.  It would also be awesome if we can see more interaction variety between two villagers.

*2. Placing villagers houses*
Some people think this is a "too much power" thing.  I certainly don't!  I think this would be awesome and a major help!  We will NOT have to deal with invonveniently placed houses, or destruction of our trees, flowers, paths, etc.  Sure, there is "plot resetting", but this can be tedious and a pain in the neck.  Heck, sometimes we don't even know when the next move-in is.  I heard that this was actually going to happen. I really hope this isn't just a rumor!

*3. Having villagers to never ask about moving again*
Once we have a high friendship with a villager, it would be awesome if there was some way that we could have them stay forever, without them considering moving out.  Of course there would still be the "I am thinking of moving" ping, and we can stop them for if when we do not have a high enough frienship with them.

*4. New bugs, fish, fossils, etc.*
I think it would be awesome to dig up new fossils, and catch new bugs and fish.  They added new kinds in NewLeaf, but I hope they add even more in this game.

*5. More things to do for holidays/events*
Don't get me wrong, New Leaf has greatly improved the holidays, but there is still sooooo much that can be done on particular holidays, events, birthdays, etc.  Maybe on Toy Day, you can give gifts to villagers and raise their friendship levels.  Maybe they can give YOU something if you have a high friendship with them.  Maybe on Valentine's Day (or the day before), you can also send a villager of the opposite gender a mail with a gift attached (maybe the store can sell Valentine's Day goods during the first of February).  Maybe on a villagers birthday, you can plan a party for them.

*6. Easier way to get (genuine) paintings and statues*
Good looooooord, this process is soooooooo tedious and slow in New Leaf.  You have to just wait once in a while for Redd to set his tent up in your town, you are only allowed to buy ONE,  and 9 times out of 10, it is a forgery.  I think maybe an art shop that is connecting to the main store would be the best way to go about this.

*7. Continue with villager adoption, and move-ins and move-outs with Amiibo*
I thought being able to abopt villagers from new towns was BRILLIANT!  I hope we can do this in this game.  This only became more useful with the Welcome Amiibo update.  Like most people, I have villagers I LOVE and want them on my island.  I don't even use Amiibo and still benefit from this.  If villager adoption doesn't come back, it would take FOREVER to get our dreamies.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 5, 2020)

Shawna said:


> *1. More variety of interaction and dialogue between villagers.*
> While the villagers in NewLeaf can be sooo sweet and cute, I do agree that there is a lot of room for improvement.  We need more dialouge and ways we can interact with our favorite villagers.  As for the snooties and the crankies being mean to us, I DO think this is a good idea for when we have a low to medium friendship with them. However, as we build a friendship with them, I think they should gradually start to show their soft side and become less and less mean, but I don't think they should just be mean, regardless of friendship levels, all the time like they did in the GC version.  It would also be awesome if we can see more interaction variety between two villagers.


This would make so much more sense!!! (๑˃͈꒵˂͈๑)



Shawna said:


> *2. Placing villagers houses*
> Some people think this is a "too much power" thing.  I certainly don't!  I think this would be awesome and a major help!  We will NOT have to deal with invonveniently placed houses, or destruction of our trees, flowers, paths, etc.  Sure, there is "plot resetting", but this can be tedious and a pain in the neck.  Heck, sometimes we don't even know when the next move-in is.  I heard that this was actually going to happen. I really hope this isn't just a rumor!


 Completely! I can't take a disorganised town! I'm all for letting fate decide when it suits me, but when it destroys all my hard work, that's when I lose it!
If I remember correctly though, they did say we have a choice with this! We can either allow their placement, or step in and say where _we_ would prefer the placement! Hehe



Shawna said:


> *3. Having villagers to never ask about moving again*
> Once we have a high friendship with a villager, it would be awesome if there was some way that we could have them stay forever, without them considering moving out.  Of course there would still be the "I am thinking of moving" ping, and we can stop them for if when we do not have a high enough frienship with them.


Yes!!! Maybe if we want them to move, we can do it through Nook and then say: Isn't it better that you explored _new horizons?_ Then, they can sail off into the sunset! ( :3) ?)〆 ～～～ｽｲ〜



Shawna said:


> *4. New bugs, fish, fossils, etc.*
> I think it would be awesome to dig up new fossils, and catch new bugs and fish.  They added new kinds in NewLeaf, but I hope they add even more in this game.


I think we'll be getting new encyclopaedia babies for sure! ⸜(๑⃙⃘'ω'๑⃙⃘)⸝



Shawna said:


> *5. More things to do for holidays/events*
> Don't get me wrong, New Leaf has greatly improved the holidays, but there is still sooooo much that can be done on particular holidays, events, birthdays, etc.  Maybe on Toy Day, you can give gifts to villagers and raise their friendship levels.  Maybe they can give YOU something if you have a high friendship with them.  Maybe on Valentine's Day (or the day before), you can also send a villager of the opposite gender a mail with a gift attached (maybe the store can sell Valentine's Day goods during the first of February).  Maybe on a villagers birthday, you can plan a party for them.


Now I could never understand why it wasn't this way? I actually thought on Toy Day, I'd get to give and recieve presents of _my_ choosing (well not choosing what I recieve), I though on my Birthday that I could decorate and ask villagers to come to my party! I thought on a villagers Birthday, I could invite them to my house for a party! Also the whole Valentine's event happened on PC sI was hoping that would be a thing because it was so beautiful!!!
I hope we can bake our beloveds cakes and get things back on White Day!
Also, it would be nice if when there was a meteor shower, we can watch them with our villager friends and fireworks... It felt kinda lonely before... (ू′o‵ ू)*✲ﾟ︎♡︎♪︎



Shawna said:


> *6. Easier way to get (genuine) paintings and statues*
> Good looooooord, this process is soooooooo tedious and slow in New Leaf.  You have to just wait once in a while for Redd to set his tent up in your town, you are only allowed to buy ONE,  and 9 times out of 10, it is a forgery.  I think maybe an art shop that is connecting to the main store would be the best way to go about this.


Redd is wasted... Seriously! This guy is like the best sly fox ever and they have him with a limited amount of goods? Seriously? He's like the Del Boy of AC and he's not selling rare items too? Doesn't have a couple of dodgy fortune cookies up his sleeve? 
Since we have a flimsy axe etc... Could you image if he had rare furniture, he was selling it expensive but it's really flimsy furniture and needs repair. So you _could_ buy something from the *Sloppy Series* or another rare series but you'd have to fix it up! So it doesn't make it that easy to obtain! Would be fun no?
He could have some super rare fortune cookies, some out of date things like Jingle items in summer? If there going to be counterfeit goods, I'd love a counterfeit series too! He's one of my fave NPCs because Foxes are so sacred and beautiful! (˵ ˃̶̀ε ˂̶́ ˵)ෆ⃛


----------



## Zanreo (Jan 5, 2020)

- Lost and Found being available from the start or at least unlocked through regular gameplay (still salty about never getting it in New Leaf...)
- Prevent villagers from moving out!
- Some kind of "toolbox" storage for tools, whether as a separate thing or as one inventory slot. A full set of tools takes up a certain amount of storage space...
- Town tune storage - having the option to save a number of town tunes and switch between them.
- Pants and skirt patterns, why limit it to shirts/dresses? Also a "bodysuit" type pattern that could also be used for shirt+pants combo outfits (with adjustable sleeve and pant lengths)
-  More on-hand pattern storage! If you like making clothes (and keeping them as regular outfits), 10 fills up WAY too fast, especially if you also want non-clothing designs like paths and other ground designs.
- Uploading and downloading patterns! Either search by pattern name, or enter the pattern's code to find a specific one
- Being able to save in-progress designs and coming back later
- Custom masks - make patterns for masks and similar to put on your face. With one of the "colors" being blank space so you could make holes, half-masks, make it only cover your eyes ect.
- Bring back conversations between villagers! While they happened sometimes in NL it was too rare, I recently had two villagers walking INTO each other for a bit but they never started talking. 
- Like many others have mentioned, better and less repetitive dialogue.
- More characters for town name, names, character catchphrases and greetings ect. (partially because I recently gave a villager a greeting that was ONE letter too long)
- Constellations!
- Bottled mail would be nice to see make a return
- Bring back the occasional funny bulletin board messages!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 5, 2020)

The activity that interested me most after the majority of the other stuff was complete (Filled museum, completed catalogue etc.) was growing hybrids. I had flowers strategically positioned in my town in order to do this to the maximum effect. It became that checking for new hybrids on a daily basis was something I did religiously for the best part of 2 years on City Folk. I hope this aspect is expanded on in some capacity - even if it's just a simple case of more hybrid types and variations of them.


----------



## goro (Jan 6, 2020)

this is super specific i would like new amiibo crossover villagers... an incineroar cat, k rool alligator, or morgana cat (if joker ever gets an amiibo) would be sooo cool...

also better villager dialogue please. since the switch doesn't have a camera for qr codes i'd like if designs were uploaded to something like the switch app, idk just a thought. it would make it a lot easier to find good designs


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 7, 2020)

Jewellery like earrings etc... and eating ice cream too! ლ(?ڡ`ლ)



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Shawna (Jan 9, 2020)

Shawna said:


> *1. More variety of interaction and dialogue between villagers.*
> While the villagers in NewLeaf can be sooo sweet and cute, I do agree that there is a lot of room for improvement.  We need more dialouge and ways we can interact with our favorite villagers.  As for the snooties and the crankies being mean to us, I DO think this is a good idea for when we have a low to medium friendship with them. However, as we build a friendship with them, I think they should gradually start to show their soft side and become less and less mean, but I don't think they should just be mean, regardless of friendship levels, all the time like they did in the GC version.  It would also be awesome if we can see more interaction variety between two villagers.
> 
> *2. Placing villagers houses*
> ...



I have more!!!

*8. Being able to buy/craft a Do Not Disturb sign for our houses*
Yesterday, I got my first unannounced visit since I started Haven (my current town).  I was just minding my own business, putting a pink regal bed and a pink regal sofa in my newest room, when Velma barged in like "SURPRISE, ***** !!!!".  These piss me off, and make me so happy at the same time.  Yesterday's was no exception!  I love having special features that you exclusively have with villagers of a high friendship, so I DO think it would be a bummer to just get rid of this.  Instead, we should be able to buy and/or craft a DND sign, so vilagers don't do this at inconvenient times, and we would love this little feature even more.

*9. Be able to craft or buy a toolbox*
I know this has been talked about a million times, but I'm gonna chime in: I am honestly suprised this has yet to exist in Animal Crossing.  This seems so simple, yet soooooooo useful.  We can just keep all of our tools in one lot, and they won't take up half our inventory.  It looks like this may happen.  Let's hope these bags aren't mere accessories.

*10. No more villagers planting flowers*
Don't get me wrong, I want villagers to be able to do as much as possible and feel more alive, but this is NOT a good way to go about this.  MARSHAL, MY HOUSE IS FOR PINK ROSES AND PURPLE ROSES!!!!  STOP PLANTING YELLOW ONES!!!!  
Or they should at least go by color as well when doing this.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 12, 2020)

It has probably been mentioned before, but I really hope villagers either no longer take over eachother's catchphrases or the game should allow us to reset/change them more easily. I just had Camofrog infest 2 more victims with his catchphrase.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 12, 2020)

Daveyx0 said:


> It has probably been mentioned before, but I really hope villagers either no longer take over eachother's catchphrases or the game should allow us to reset/change them more easily. I just had Camofrog infest 2 more victims with his catchphrase.


I agree with this, same thing for the clothes. Antonio took a copy of Static’s initial shirt.
Static and Rooney took copies of Velma’s initial shirt.

Different things look better on different villagers .-.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 12, 2020)

I want villagers to help donate to projects


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 12, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I agree with this, same thing for the clothes. Antonio took a copy of Static’s initial shirt.
> Static and Rooney took copies of Velma’s initial shirt.
> 
> Different things look better on different villagers .-.



I kinda like that they take each-others catchphrases, it's really goofy imo but it also makes me feel like they're good pals lol! I wonder if they'll trade clothes and/or swap them in NH now, with all the cool options we have. I wonder if they will have like a closet inventory that we can't see, but clothes they might cycle through until they buy some / we give them some. Hmmmm.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 13, 2020)

I hope villagers write cute messages on the messageboard, lol!


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 15, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I have more!!!
> 
> *8. Being able to buy/craft a Do Not Disturb sign for our houses*
> Yesterday, I got my first unannounced visit since I started Haven (my current town).  I was just minding my own business, putting a pink regal bed and a pink regal sofa in my newest room, when Velma barged in like "SURPRISE, ***** !!!!".  These piss me off, and make me so happy at the same time.  Yesterday's was no exception!  I love having special features that you exclusively have with villagers of a high friendship, so I DO think it would be a bummer to just get rid of this.  Instead, we should be able to buy and/or craft a DND sign, so vilagers don't do this at inconvenient times, and we would love this little feature even more.
> ...



I LOVE the DND idea! I agree, it's kind of annoying to have a villager come over when you're redecorating a room or just want to sort stuff out, but it is nice to have them over as a surprise every now and again when you don't mind being interrupted.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 16, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> *Houses*
> Can we please have an option to have a house the same size as a villager?
> ๐??(৹˃̵﹏˂̵৹)??๐
> I hate having a different house model to theirs, it makes me feel separate and lonely...
> ...



_I'd just like to add to my list since I forgot an important detail!_

✧︎I'd like to have cute smoke puffs in cute shapes from *my* chimney too!
(ू′o‵ ू)*✲ﾟ︎♡︎♪︎
We need this!!! ˁ̡̡̡∗︎⁎⃙ ̫⁎⃙ˀ̡̡̡  ̩˳♡⃝︎

Remember when villagers used to lose their keys? Let's hope we don't lose ours! I wonder if Tom Nook is a certified locksmith? (?́ ॣ?̫  ॣ?̀,)՞


----------



## Shawna (Jan 16, 2020)

If publics Works projects come back, or something similar, they need to make it easier to unlock them. Like with Nook miles. Instead of waiting to get lucky for a villager to ping you for one. &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 16, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but someone mentioned puffs of smoke from the chimney..I'm thinking like when it's a cold day and when you breathe and the little smokey stuff comes out would be a cool feature. 

I liked the jungle feature idea someone else stated for exclusive bugs!


----------



## cicely (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't know if this would go against the spirit of Animal Crossing (???) somehow, but I wish the fishing system had some changes. It's probably the most boring thing in the game for me.

I think there should be bait to attract certain fish. When I saw that new Chip-like NPC I hoped he might have a bait shop or something. Bait would increase the odds of rare fish appearing. So if you see a large shadow in the water, it's less likely to be a sea bass when you catch it (I think the type of fish is already determined before you catch it, but maybe as soon as the bait is applied, it would change species) I suppose it'd be an item you apply to your rod, and it'll last for a certain amount of throws.
Maybe if you've caught enough fish, you could buy an expensive bait that will attract out-of-season fish. 

This also made me think about worms; they obviously aren't "bugs" but wouldn't it be cool to catch some on rainy days? They could double-task as cheap bait!


----------



## BlueNightShade (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it would be cool if a new way of collecting art works was introduced, like collaborating with cooper and booker to find stolen art works by solving a mystery in sherlock holmes style, or any other way, the current system of trying your luck at Redd's has got to change.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 18, 2020)

I want to do secret handshakes with my villagers with high friendship levels :'D I just want special little things that are unique to villagers you gain friendship with. It could be something small, like if a villager you have low friendship visits your house, they won't really do much other than walk around. But if you have high friendship with them, they can "cook" for you (cooking actions like in HHD  and pocketcamp(?) or sing/dance near a stereo, etc. and of course, a bigger variety in dialogue and general personality.


----------



## tibbi64 (Jan 20, 2020)

I hope the animal do stuff. Instead of walking around with a fishing pole. I hope you can see them fish and catch stuff. Now that would be cool.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't know if I mentioned this, but I would love if the semi-annual (Spring and Fall) Sports Fair was brought back 

I would also love to see villagers be move interactive during any and all holidays like they were in the Game Cube version.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 20, 2020)

tibbi64 said:


> I hope the animal do stuff. Instead of walking around with a fishing pole. I hope you can see them fish and catch stuff. Now that would be cool.




I want to see their fishing bob too!
It should be in that space, but we never see their bob... Why? 



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 21, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I want to see their fishing bob too!
> It should be in that space, but we never see their bob... Why?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. And hopefully we see them catch things.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2020)

If they have the HHA or they turn it back into HRA. 
I hope it's not based on just using an entire furniture set (Like a room fill with just the Kiddie set) in our houses.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 21, 2020)

Speaking of the HRA/HHA, I think it should be optional to be a part of it. Tom Nook shouldn’t  force us. -_-

Like, for example, if you want we can wait to join, then once we’re making progress on our house, then we can join (if we want).


----------



## tajikey (Jan 21, 2020)

Instead of relying on a guide (virtual or paper) for what bugs and fish are available, there should be some sort of information plaque or bulletin board sponsored by the museum letting us know what we can catch right now, as well as which have already been donated.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 21, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Yes. And hopefully we see them catch things.





Definitely! It makes me feel lonely that I'm the only one in the village to catch anything when I don't see any evidence of my fellow villagers catching a single thing! Then during the tourney, Chip tells me they have caught something... When? ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Instead of relying on a guide (virtual or paper) for what bugs and fish are available, there should be some sort of information plaque or bulletin board sponsored by the museum letting us know what we can catch right now, as well as which have already been donated.



I'd love it if we had an app like this on our Nookphone! A re-work of the encyclopedia that has whats available now, what we've caught, and what we've donated.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 23, 2020)

I just want Lyle to sell me insurance again. It's absolutely a scam but I want it back.


----------



## acornavenue (Jan 24, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> I just want Lyle to sell me insurance again. It's absolutely a scam but I want it back.



They had insurance before?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 24, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> They had insurance before?



Yeah, back in the DS version.

If you fall over from bad luck or got stung by bees you get like only 100 bells in the mail, if you had signed up for it. 
It's all a scam.

I doubt Lyle will become that again, it's kinda been mentioned why he isn't doing it anymore back in the Wii version.


Edit: Speaking about something From Wild World..
I really like to see a rock underneath the waterfall (some layouts will have it and others won't).
This picture is from my little town, Bluebell.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been thinking a lot about the pattern maker for this game and how hand drawn patterns will be translated with the super crisp graphics. So far the only pattern-type thing we've seen is the leaf logo at the sea plane port, if that is what I think it is. The pixels look a little choppy for the circle, but the leaf actually looks pretty smoothed out. So I'm wondering if our patterns will get smoothed out a bit by default after we've placed them so they look better with the graphics? 

I'm also hoping there's something like a "transparency" feature so that we can easily overlay on top of grass. For example, if we just want to design a stepping stone, then we don't have to match the grass colour, just make the stone on a transparent layer. Same with clothes. Wouldn't it be cool if there were regular clothing designs that we can draw on top of or simply recolour? That way it would sort of translate the pixels directly or something.



AccfSally said:


> Edit: Speaking about something From Wild World..
> I really like to see a rock underneath the waterfall (some layouts will have it and others won't).
> This picture is from my little town, Bluebell.
> View attachment 230625



Oh man, HD rock under waterfall would look SO nice. I hope they put that in too! Can you imagine map resetting for different rock types under waterfalls.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 25, 2020)

I hope instead of map resetting, Tom Nook will have landscaping services - so you could purchase features like the waterfall rock, so you could have the river redesigned...of course, that'll get you a higher loan...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Yeah, back in the DS version.
> 
> If you fall over from bad luck or got stung by bees you get like only 100 bells in the mail, if you had signed up for it.
> It's all a scam.
> ...



I remember that!
100 bells for a bee sting, it was nuts!

On one of my old phones I've got a video I took of my Wild World game, where I'd dug a heap of holes and pushed Lyle in, then sealed him in with another hole.

He was running on the spot as I was just out of reach.

OMG. Hilarious.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 25, 2020)

enleft said:


> I hope instead of map resetting, Tom Nook will have landscaping services - so you could purchase features like the waterfall rock, so you could have the river redesigned...of course, that'll get you a higher loan...




I'm hoping for this!!! I'm thinking Chip will be the guy for landscaping but I could be wrong... In NL in his RV it's says that when he's not hosting Tourneys, he goes to all different camping grounds!
So I'm wondering if he'll be with Harvey too? (๑•̀ㅁ•́๑)✧︎


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> They had insurance before?



I look this up because it was something I have never seen. According to Wikipedia, it was a thing and a total scam. "Lyle is rumored to be involved with Crazy Redd in a large-scale scam, tricking players into buying things at ludicrous prices." Here are the claims.



> In Lyle's Insurance Questionnaire, he asks what date the player would prefer Redd to appear. The answer will be the date for Redd's future appearances. Lyle also suspiciously mumbles "Not that I'm involved with Redd".
> 
> When Crazy Redd has the Famous Painting in his shop and the player walks in, he will be mumbling "..Better inform Lyle about this..they're getting suspicious..". He then notices the player and carries on his business.
> 
> Source



God, the lore to this series is amazing.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I look this up because it was something I have never seen. According to Wikipedia, it was a thing and a total scam. "Lyle is rumored to be involved with Crazy Redd in a large-scale scam, tricking players into buying things at ludicrous prices." Here are the claims.
> 
> 
> 
> God, the lore to this series is amazing.



Lyle did sell insurance in Wild World.

I bought it just to stop him hassling me.

I forgot to add he also gave you 100 bells for a forged painting.


----------



## cicely (Jan 26, 2020)

I want Dr. Shrunk to shave off his gross mustache in NH.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 27, 2020)

I really miss waving to the residents like it was in Wild World and City Folk. I know they still could do it in New Leaf, but you have to use the Megaphone.


 I was looking at old pictures of mine.


oh and if you were really mean to them, they won't wave back to you.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I really miss waving to the residents like it was in Wild World and City Folk. I know they still could do it in New Leaf, but you have to use the Megaphone.
> 
> View attachment 230703 I was looking at old pictures of mine.
> 
> ...



Haha yeah! It sucked that you had to use the megaphone to do this in NL! Plus some villagers could t wave back because they didn't know who was calling them and they got confused ฅ(? ﾛ ? ฅ)


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

I made some clothes for Carrot, Zoe, Lulu and Sunny and just added villagers I would like to return! (○︎-艸･)*:ﾟ･☆︎



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

Forgot to add Meow and Pigleg!



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I really miss waving to the residents like it was in Wild World and City Folk. I know they still could do it in New Leaf, but you have to use the Megaphone.
> 
> View attachment 230703 I was looking at old pictures of mine.
> 
> ...



I remember you could wave in Wild World.

I miss that feature.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 27, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Haha yeah! It sucked that you had to use the megaphone to do this in NL! Plus some villagers could t wave back because they didn't know who was calling them and they got confused ฅ(? ﾛ ? ฅ)



i thought it was because you had low friendship?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 27, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I really miss waving to the residents like it was in Wild World and City Folk. I know they still could do it in New Leaf, but you have to use the Megaphone.
> 
> View attachment 230703 I was looking at old pictures of mine.
> 
> ...



Aw! This is cute. I love it.

Its a more natural interaction than needing to stop and talk all the time.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

Neechan said:


> i thought it was because you had low friendship?




Really? But I had the best friendship with them and they were still as confused as a surprised awake Blathers! (?ﾍ｀；)ｳｰﾑ…


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 28, 2020)

(She was talking to me about something, that's why she's frowning)

In the Wii version during Summer time, the villagers (manly the female ones) will sometimes walk around outside with their umbrellas out.
Like what Sally is doing here.

I don't mind seeing this again, it was cute.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 28, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 230724
> (She was talking to me about something, that's why she's frowning)
> 
> In the Wii version during Summer time, the villagers (manly the female ones) will sometimes walk around outside with their umbrellas out.
> ...



My male villager did this and confused me....I thought my game glitched...


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 28, 2020)

Neechan said:


> My male villager did this and confused me....I thought my game glitched...



In Japan, in the summer people will tan easily and depending on preference, some choose not to... That's why I'm NL of you wear a helmet or carry an umbrella you can be tan free.

I don't know why they didn't keep this feature in NL for villagers since it used to make sense (๑?o?๑)

Maybe they'll add more parasols in NH? (o˘◡︎˘o)♪︎


----------



## Neechan (Jan 28, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> In Japan, in the summer people will tan easily and depending on preference, some choose not to... That's why I'm NL of you wear a helmet or carry an umbrella you can be tan free.
> 
> I don't know why they didn't keep this feature in NL for villagers since it used to make sense (๑?o?๑)
> 
> Maybe they'll add more parasols in NH? (o˘◡︎˘o)♪︎



I wasn't aware that people were fair skinned and did that in JPN, i i knew some people personally that had parasols, one in particular had it due to a skin disorder


Agreed, its why i wear a hat with a brim (like a sunhat) during summer (and in game too) to not tan too much...

There are some umbrellas from ACGC that i want to return, so maybe they'll come back?


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I wasn't aware that people were fair skinned and did that in JPN, i i knew some people personally that had parasols, one in particular had it due to a skin disorder
> 
> 
> Agreed, its why i wear a hat with a brim (like a sunhat) during summer (and in game too) to not tan too much...
> ...




I love getting tans in the game as I tend to burn a lot irl hehe
I always set my character to tan because I want blue skin and can't get it...
It's not so much being fair skinned as much as some people can tan extremely easily and prefer to have a fair complexion (๑?o?๑)
I prefer that tanned summer glow imo ☆ (catching the jellyfish)


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Magicman (Jan 29, 2020)

Outdoor radios are going to be cool


----------



## Neechan (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I love getting tans in the game as I tend to burn a lot irl hehe
> I always set my character to tan because I want blue skin and can't get it...
> It's not so much being fair skinned as much as some people can tan extremely easily and prefer to have a fair complexion (๑?o?๑)
> I prefer that tanned summer glow imo ☆ (catching the jellyfish)
> ...



Tans are great really, honestly you can burn yourself if you aren't careful


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 29, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Tans are great really, honestly you can burn yourself if you aren't careful



Sunblock all the way! I can't actually get a tan where I live anyway because the weather is poo ₍ᐢ ›̥̥̥ ༝ ‹̥̥̥ ᐢ₎
Buy yeah definitely don't do what some people do by smothering baby oil to tan so bad for your skin like they want to become a baked potato? (꒪⌓︎꒪)


----------



## Neechan (Jan 29, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Sunblock all the way! I can't actually get a tan where I live anyway because the weather is poo ₍ᐢ ›̥̥̥ ༝ ‹̥̥̥ ᐢ₎
> Buy yeah definitely don't do what some people do by smothering baby oil to tan so bad for your skin like they want to become a baked potato? (꒪⌓︎꒪)



Having parents as nurses, they can definitely agree that baby oil as an alternative to sunblock is foolish


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2020)

I really hope they don't pull a New Leaf with this dock.



New Leaf's trailer in 2011.


Final game.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I love getting tans in the game as I tend to burn a lot irl hehe
> I always set my character to tan because I want blue skin and can't get it...
> It's not so much being fair skinned as much as some people can tan extremely easily and prefer to have a fair complexion (๑?o?๑)
> I prefer that tanned summer glow imo ☆ (catching the jellyfish)
> ...



I hate being pale in the game.
I used to spend an hour a day in New Leaf tanning my four players.

I'm so glad we can choose our skin tone in New Horizons!


----------



## Neechan (Jan 31, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 230778
> I really hope they don't pull a New Leaf with this dock.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you can even have a dock placement that close  to a corner either (regardless of how many maps you cycle through) it will always be in the middle

I really wonder why they removed this? it looks like it worked just fine in that build and kapp'n could have docked easily as shown by the tires (other than at this point in time, the island wasn't implemented yet in 2011, due to the lack of a basket in the picture)


----------



## dragonpixies (Jan 31, 2020)

I wanted to pop into this thread to share my ACNH hype tweets over the past several months because I'm surprised that I've come up with so much.

*Features:*

 Sable took classes and can now customize clothes
 Mannequin holds umbrella
 CATCH DOLPHINS 
 hug your friends 
 naughty clothes complaint puts offending villager in a barrel 
 individual villagers have personal character-specific dialogue depending on more than just their villager type that unlocks with high friendship
 the villagers occasionally text you cute photos of themselves after you reach high friendship and they give you their framed photo
 you know Amazon AR view? I want that, where you can preview items from a catalogue inside whatever structure you're putting them in. Maybe even from your Nook phone :0 
 I'm hoping the camping nature of New Horizons will lend to a better system of cycling through lots of villagers relatively quickly so you perhaps have the chance to meet them all over the course of a few years & invite your favorites to come live on the island after they've been there to camp. Without using cycling in New Leaf, I never got to meet them all. 
 So we know all the visual features you can choose for yourself are gender neutral this time around but I want to be able to pick what animalese voice you hear when typing. I wanted to play as a boy but I like the typing voice you hear as a girl :,(​



*Events:*

 Naturally occurring fairy rings that appear for one day and trigger a tiny special event when you step inside them at night, like meeting an NPC who grants you a special item sorta like meeting Serena in City Folk. Perhaps a smaller event can trigger if you gather mushrooms and create an artificial fairy ring, like whatever npc you meet through this method coming to admonish you for trying to trick them, maybe even cursing you with bad luck for a day 

 so u know the tool durability coming in New Horizons... I don't know how it'll work, but I have this headcanon that your pole vault breaks in the middle of using it and you black out after falling in the river (sorta like getting attacked by a scorpion/tarantula in New leaf), then you wake up on the river bank to meet a new river shark npc who saved you from drowning and proclaims themselves the island lifeguard. They've been watching you use the pole vault for weeks now and they think your form is top notch in terms of safety and sport, so they give you the silver pole vault not just as a reward but to keep you safe from cheap equipment failure​


----------



## Neechan (Jan 31, 2020)

dragonpixies said:


> I wanted to pop into this thread to share my ACNH hype tweets over the past several months because I'm surprised that I've come up with so much.
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> ...





Was there a difference in the typing voice? i played both genders and noticed nothing different about them

I think tool durability will be limited to the flimsy set, and a few others.

cute idea with the life guard idea, but i wonder if the pole will break?


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Quote inside






dragonpixies said:


> I wanted to pop into this thread to share my ACNH hype tweets over the past several months because I'm surprised that I've come up with so much.
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> ...







OMIGOSH! Yes!!! To all of this! I was kinda hoping that if the pole breaks though, you can swim in the water or I'm just going to swim and paddle in rivers anyway haha
Oh wow! That would be so nice for the mannequin to hold umbrellas!
I love the lifeguard idea! Having a cool River Shark taking care of rivers and sea shark taking care of sea incidents!
Previewing a look before purchasing it? Sign me up gurl ✧︎◝︎(*?꒳`*)◜︎✧︎˖
I think if someone is wearing naughty clothes, they have to get a makeover from Labelle since she looks like she's gonna be a PA and total styling queen (๑?o?๑)
Ooo I love the fairy ring idea!!! That'd be so fun!!! 
I saw on someone's video they think there's going to be a Whale NPC too! (⑅ ॣ•͈૦•͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neechan said:


> Was there a difference in the typing voice? i played both genders and noticed nothing different about them
> 
> I think tool durability will be limited to the flimsy set, and a few others.
> 
> cute idea with the life guard idea, but i wonder if the pole will break?





Yeah! There is, you first notice it when you're telling Rover your gender, name etc... The voice starts off as a boy but when you select girl, it changes to female. I noticed that in WW,LGTTC/CF and NL ( *˙0˙*)


----------



## Romaki (Feb 1, 2020)

I saw a Reddit post about nocturnal villagers as an idea (like an Owl species) and I absolutely need it. I just want more of a night life in general, especially in the morning hours too.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

A feature I've posted about for years that I hope they include is a DND (Do not disturb) sign/option for your front door, to stop villagers coming in when you might be decorating or whatnot.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Feb 1, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I saw a Reddit post about nocturnal villagers as an idea (like an Owl species) and I absolutely need it. I just want more of a night life in general, especially in the morning hours too.



I honestly wish there were more variety in neighbors in general. Like, how the frogs won't use an umbrella in rain? That's cute. Do that with ducks and octopuses too. Maybe have cats not even go out in the rain. Make some species nocturnal. Maybe some of the cats and wolves. Add nocturnals like bats (that's assuming they add any new species).


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I honestly wish there were more variety in neighbors in general. Like, how the frogs won't use an umbrella in rain? That's cute. Do that with ducks and octopuses too. Maybe have cats not even go out in the rain. Make some species nocturnal. Maybe some of the cats and wolves. Add nocturnals like bats (that's assuming they add any new species).




As an insomniac, nocturnal villagers would receive a very warm welcome from me! 

So if nocturnals were added, would they they come under an insomniac personality and daydreamer personality? ✧︎*｡( ?∩︎•͈ω•͈∩︎` )✧︎*｡

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> A feature I've posted about for years that I hope they include is a DND (Do not disturb) sign/option for your front door, to stop villagers coming in when you might be decorating or whatnot.




I want them to bring keys back so I can lock my front door! Don't come wandering into my house whilst I'm trying to fix it villagers!!! (?つヮ⊂︎)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> As an insomniac, nocturnal villagers would receive a very warm welcome from me!
> 
> So if nocturnals were added, would they they come under an insomniac personality and daydreamer personality? ✧︎*｡( ?∩︎•͈ω•͈∩︎` )✧︎*｡



I am a recovered insomniac! 

Yeah, the snooty and cranky villagers stay up until around 4.00 am, but they need more than that.

It can get lonely if you can't sleep, and there's only one villager awake.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I am a recovered insomniac!
> 
> Yeah, the snooty and cranky villagers stay up until around 4.00 am, but they need more than that.
> 
> It can get lonely if you can't sleep, and there's only one villager awake.



Congrats on your recovery! (｡◠︎‿◠︎｡)♪︎
Oh yes!!! It does get extremely lonely! Then that last villager makes their way back to their house, but you can't really stop them when they don't want to talk to you anymore... Then you have to wait until 6am for the normals to wake up if you even have any ( ?థ౪థ)


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

What if we could go into animals houses when they're sleeping and wake them lmao


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> What if we could go into animals houses when they're sleeping and wake them lmao




Hahaha and then they're like: What... What are you doing? And then you just climb in their bed and turn over Zzz 
Hahaha ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> A feature I've posted about for years that I hope they include is a DND (Do not disturb) sign/option for your front door, to stop villagers coming in when you might be decorating or whatnot.



Its an interesting thing i read while looking through the wiki, apparently animals in older games never came into your home unless the light was on (of course this was during flea market, so they didn't walk in while you were organizing, but it was interesting to read none the less) It makes me wonder if they will do a DND signage or something in a similar degree


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Its an interesting thing i read while looking through the wiki, apparently animals in older games never came into your home unless the light was on (of course this was during flea market, so they didn't walk in while you were organizing, but it was interesting to read none the less) It makes me wonder if they will do a DND signage or something in a similar degree



I wish I'd known about the light being on (if it was Wild World) because I could never unload the second lot of stuff I wanted to sell after clearing the main room. They'd always knock on the door just as I had come in from another room with a full inventory of stringfish I had planned on putting down.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2020)

I really want to see the red turnip seeds back in the game, I use to love collecting it in both Wild World and City Folk to make a tiny garden with them.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm hoping for system whereby Nintendo drip feed information about certain aspects of the game as I play.

For example, I would have known nothing about the flower combinations to produce  the various hybrids in City Folk had it not been for guides on the internet. I'm all for having in-game secrets but learning more about this type of thing without resorting to a guide would be better I think.

Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 2, 2020)

I feel like with the unexpected drop-ins being an issue for some, the animals could knock and an option to say "I'm busy!" would be another option to stop them coming in. I guess that could be annoying to do if they visit frequently, but in NL I don't remember them dropping in too often for it be be bothersome for me, and I liked that they came in randomly, but a DND feature or something else to stop them would be cool too.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I feel like with the unexpected drop-ins being an issue for some, the animals could knock and an option to say "I'm busy!" would be another option to stop them coming in. I guess that could be annoying to do if they visit frequently, but in NL I don't remember them dropping in too often for it be be bothersome for me, and I liked that they came in randomly, but a DND feature or something else to stop them would be cool too.




Yeah, DND would be great, even something to hang on your door would be cute.


----------



## blossoming (Feb 4, 2020)

Choosing where villagers live!! Plus making country specific holidays international! DLCs


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 6, 2020)

I really hope the ufo is back, and the wone from city folk that was in the fountain


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 6, 2020)

I hope we can put gyroids outside : it would be so creepy and cool at night lmao


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2020)

Instead of having one fish/sea creature in one tank I wish we could just get one large tank and be able to throw 10+ fishes in there like a mini aquarium. That would be cool.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 6, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> I hope we can put gyroids outside : it would be so creepy and cool at night lmao





OMG yes!!! And I hope more than 4 can play at the same time! I can make a pathway using Gyroids either side and beckon people to the volcano of doom ƪ(΄◞ิ︎۝◟ิ︎‵)ʃㄘんㄘんㄟ゜ㄋㄟ゜ㄋ


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

blossoming said:


> Choosing where villagers live!! Plus making country specific holidays international! DLCs



Oh my god yes. I wish the country-specific holidays were available world-wide in New Leaf. I liked the concept, I just want to experience them 



returnofsaturn said:


> I hope we can put gyroids outside : it would be so creepy and cool at night lmao



HAUNTED GRAVEYARD


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Please, please please don't have PC style friendship levels. It's cold and mechanical.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 6, 2020)

Some sort of town history thing (perhaps like in new leaf when you sit on the tree) that includes past villagers that have left!
I really hate that past villagers that have left are no longer mentioned in the town history in new leaf.

I would also like the town tree or somthing similar to return, the tree was really great. maybe in the island at some point you can build a plaza and a giant tree can grow there like in new leaf


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 7, 2020)

Twiggy_Star said:


> Some sort of town history thing (perhaps like in new leaf when you sit on the tree) that includes past villagers that have left!
> I really hate that past villagers that have left are no longer mentioned in the town history in new leaf.
> 
> I would also like the town tree or somthing similar to return, the tree was really great. maybe in the island at some point you can build a plaza and a giant tree can grow there like in new leaf



Yess, something similar would be really nice. I was never a fan of how big the tree was and that it was in a pot, but the sentiment behind it was sweet. I really hope they include past villagers, and if it becomes too many maybe they can just cut it down to past 10 villagers lol.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Please, please please don't have PC style friendship levels. It's cold and mechanical.




I'd love a way to track my villagers' relationships.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2020)

I want to know if we can TT.
I've read in many places that we can't.


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 8, 2020)

I want to be able to customize my character completely. I don't want to deal with shampoodle, I would prefer there to be an edit mode where you can choose/change your eyes/face/hair etc.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> I want to be able to customize my character completely. I don't want to deal with shampoodle, I would prefer there to be an edit mode where you can choose/change your eyes/face/hair etc.



Apparently we can edit our character at any time.


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Apparently we can edit our character at any time.



YAY!!  That is what I really really wanted this time around. There are a lot of other things I want but that is a major one.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> YAY!!  That is what I really really wanted this time around. There are a lot of other things I want but that is a major one.



Yep, any time in game. We can edit skin, eyes, nose, everything. 



> Kyogoku, the director of Nintendo Switch Animal Crossing game New Horizons, said players will be able to control every option of their character from the get-go.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yep, any time in game. We can edit skin, eyes, nose, everything.



I think from the get-go means from the very beginning, not necessarily any time. I’m sure there will be places where you can customize your character but you’ll probably have to unlock them (like you unlock Shampoodle in New Leaf).


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

We need an undo option since autosave will stop us from rectifying our mistakes. 'Undo last action'.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We need an undo option since autosave will stop us from rectifying our mistakes. 'Undo last action'.



You mean like not autosaving in the first place? 
(sorry, I had to)

But, Pok?mon Sword and Shield also had auto save for the first time in a Pok?mon game, and they added the option to turn it off, so I assume we'll get that, as well, if for no other reason than that SwSh's autosave had a bug that corrupted your microSD card, and I guess Super Smash Bros had a similar issue.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Burumun said:


> You mean like not autosaving in the first place?
> (sorry, I had to)
> 
> But, Pok?mon Sword and Shield also had auto save for the first time in a Pok?mon game, and they added the option to turn it off, so I assume we'll get that, as well, if for no other reason than that SwSh's autosave had a bug that corrupted your microSD card, and I guess Super Smash Bros had a similar issue.



All I said was we need an undo option.
So we can rectify mistakes.


----------



## CodyMKW (Feb 10, 2020)

I would love to see a feature to lock our house won't happen but would be great if you wanna host people on your island but are not finished with your house/tent and don't want people to see inside yet


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

this existed in wild world but i really hope they bring bright nights back, but this time around it’d be nice if we could decorate our own houses instead of just voting :>


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm just laughing at something my wife just (jokingly) said.

"The ability to craft villagers".


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

I really hope we can change a villagers wall and floor like we could in Wild World.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I really hope we can change a villagers wall and floor like we could in Wild World.



Yeah, it would be nice to do that again.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I really hope we can change a villagers wall and floor like we could in Wild World.



Wait, that was a thing? huh...never knew that.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Wait, that was a thing? huh...never knew that.



Yeah, you just mail the walls and carpet to them and they'd use it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah, you just mail the walls and carpet to them and they'd use it.



That’s cool. I never knew that was a thing, but I always wished it was. I hope that is back.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah, you just mail the walls and carpet to them and they'd use it.



i didn’t realize that was a thing  that would be a cool feature to bring back!!


----------



## Katie97 (Feb 13, 2020)

Something I think would be cool but that I don't think is going to happen.. I would like if we could visit various other special locations (like the Island in New Leaf) using Dodo Airlines. For example, one location could be a Ski Village with snowy mountains where it is winter all year round - our characters could participate in winter sport related activities.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> That’s cool. I never knew that was a thing, but I always wished it was. I hope that is back.



It makes having a themed town easier.

Wolfgang with his steel floor didn't go too well in my old NL town of Westeros.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 14, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> Something I think would be cool but that I don't think is going to happen.. I would like if we could visit various other special locations (like the Island in New Leaf) using Dodo Airlines. For example, one location could be a Ski Village with snowy mountains where it is winter all year round - our characters could participate in winter sport related activities.



This might not be available in the main game, but definitely sounds like something that could be a part of optional DLC.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2020)

I was playing in my Wild World town today and did a letter delivery for Static. I forgot how this was a thing.

I want to see this back in New Horizons.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I was playing in my Wild World town today and did a letter delivery for Static. I forgot how this was a thing.
> 
> I want to see this back in New Horizons.



oh i forgot about the letter delivery!! that’d be a cool festure to have again:3


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 16, 2020)

Lemonsky said:


> Being able to get rid of rocks would be neat. I was wondering that maybe the rocks could be broken with a golden shovel or something, since you can't get it right away so it'd be a bit challenging at least. Or maybe there could be a special item for breaking rocks.


Not a fan of this suggestion. I like having some unchangeable things. Inspires creativity


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

I want to be able to time travel.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 16, 2020)

I just thought, what if we could decorate the interiors of shops? Like set the layout for Brewster's Caf? like in HHD? You'd have mandatory items like his counter and chairs and then you can place other things where you want. Or with the case of stores, stalls would be mandatory but could go anywhere. I think this would be cool but it probably won't be a feature and might be a little difficult to do, but I did like HHD's interior design mechanic, especially with the restaurant.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i really hope the dream suite returns in new horizons; i really liked that :3


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i really hope the dream suite returns in new horizons; i really liked that :3



I hope Luna even shows up at this point.
That journal that comes with New Horizons in the US had sample of how the calendar will look like and Luna's name wasn't on February 29th (her birth date). 



https://target.scene7.com/is/image/...2d-adcf-145ea9a53975?fmt=webp&wid=1400&qlt=80


(yay, a leap year this year...............).


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I hope Luna even shows up at this point.
> That journal that comes with New Horizons in the US had sample of how the calendar will look like and Luna's name wasn't on February 29th (her birth date).
> 
> View attachment 231143
> ...



damn :< 

and ofc it’s a leap year when we all want it to be march 20th already


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 17, 2020)

I would love to see eyebrow options for the player character :''3

But besides that:
- Moveable rocks!
- The ability to customise the interior of villager's homes ? la Happy Home Designer.
- Some overgrown or more natural themed/shaped paths, stairs, etc for a less artificial feel.
- A bunch of new trees, plants and flowers!
- Hopefully a few more personality types, and more distinct/varied personalities and conversations in general.
- Plenty of new villagers! (maybe a few new animal types?)
- New museum collectables, and detailed immersive exhibits to see them all in!
- More interactive furniture items for you and your villagers.
- More detailed/themed furniture and cosmetic items ? la Pocket Camp? Not a fan of the game or MTX, but I will admit there are a ton of gorgeous decor items.
- And generally just a lot of fun, interesting activities to do! I hope the game will feel fresh and enjoyable for a long time.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2020)

I have more.  Now, some of these are concerning issues I (and others) have mentioned in the "AC:NL Rant Discussion" thread.

1. Even if a villager is in the middle of doing something (like fishing), we should still be able to talk to them for what we need to (like delivering a package or taking them with us to a villagers house).  I HATE it when I have to talk to a villager for something, but I cannot because they are fishing.

2. We should be able to change our hair AND our eyes once per day (if desired).  I hate how Harriet only lets you do one or the other per day! -_-

3. Saharah should do any room you desire, not just your main one.

4. Get rid of tanning.  Or we should have the option to disable it.  I think the latter would be better, as people like this feature.  I want my character to represent my actual self, and I have light skin in real life.  I hardly ever go outside long enough to get a tan in real life.  I heard this could be prevented using an umbrella/parasol, but it's a pain an nearly impossible, as I already have my hands full with tools.

5. We should be able to check our pockets while diving.

6. We should be able to toss letters in our own house.

7. We should have a tool/device that tells us where villagers are (e.g. Astrid is in the cafe).  It can get very frustrating when I have to spend Lord knows how long tracking a villager down, because they are neither in their home, nor outside.

8. I miss jellyfish when they were just August fish we could catch.  Maybe we should be able to try to catch them while diving, similar to a mosquito or bee.

9. If Bingo is a thing in this game, we should be able to toss our card as we damn-well please.  The one I have in New Leaf is just taking up space and I can't even dispose of it at Re-Tail. .-.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

I made a thread of this but I might as well post it here too.


> Here's my theory/idea:
> 
> After befriending Sable, she will give you an app on your NookPhone that gives you access to an online gallery of patterns created by other players where you can sort and search for patterns and people. You would also be able to favorite designs to boost them on the front page of the gallery. It would be similar to the gallery in The Sims 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neechan (Feb 17, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I have more.  Now, some of these are concerning issues I (and others) have mentioned in the "AC:NL Rant Discussion" thread.
> 
> 1. Even if a villager is in the middle of doing something (like fishing), we should still be able to talk to them for what we need to (like delivering a package or taking them with us to a villagers house).  I HATE it when I have to talk to a villager for something, but I cannot because they are fishing.
> 
> ...



1) Possible, they’d be like “I’m busy fishing, is there something you need?” They can do it to us, it’s time that we can do it to them.

2) This may be possible as you can choose what you look like, wether not you can do it multiple times with Harriet has yet to be seen. (or her for that matter.)

3) I’d love this, it was so annoying to have Saharah just work on the main room.

4) The tanning process can also be prevented if you wear a hat with a brim, it’s how I kept myself from tanning in the summer months in new leaf while being able to hold my tools.

5) I agree, this may be fixed in nh as diving was a new feature 

6) Also, I want to be able to delete letters inside your home as well, so annoying...

7) Like there will be a possibility “Find my villager” on the nook phone, it would make it a breeze

8) They could add it back, but as a deep sea creature, and the other that is an obstacle (like in nl)

9) True, it’s why I avoid making the snowman dad, unless I’m trying to help the snowtyke.


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 19, 2020)

I'd like the paths you put down to show up on the minimap. Make it easier for visitors to find their way around.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm going to happily accept whatever it is they offer to me tomorrow morning. 

What I'm not going to accept however is the sudden flood of impatience that's going to wash over me following the Direct. Say what you will about how they handled dishing out details on the game up to this point, but it made the last 9 months way more bearable than they otherwise would have been had done an info blowout sooner.

The wait is going to become absolutely horrific starting tomorrow.

Edit: I could've sword I posted this in the Direct thread. My bad.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue Cup said:


> I'm going to happily accept whatever it is they offer to me tomorrow morning.
> 
> What I'm not going to accept however is the sudden flood of impatience that's going to wash over me following the Direct. Say what you will about how they handled dishing out details on the game up to this point, but it made the last 9 months way more bearable than they otherwise would have been had done an info blowout sooner.
> 
> The wait is going to become absolutely horrific starting tomorrow.



You have a point there.


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue Cup said:


> I'm going to happily accept whatever it is they offer to me tomorrow morning.
> 
> What I'm not going to accept however is the sudden flood of impatience that's going to wash over me following the Direct. Say what you will about how they handled dishing out details on the game up to this point, but it made the last 9 months way more bearable than they otherwise would have been had done an info blowout sooner.
> 
> ...



i feel that - i’m already excited as is but starting tomorrow i’ll be bouncing off the walls for the next month


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 19, 2020)

As you might be able to tell by my profile pic , I'm hoping to see Don Resetti make a return. Such an underrated character


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm really, REALLY hoping for some new villager types. I think that's on a lot of people's minds though.

Personally, I also want new types of non-fruit flora. Give me a weeping willow, some different kinds of bushes and grasses...I feel like I'd be satisfied with what they've shown off now, but I would be happy to get more options for decorating my island.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 19, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> I'm really, REALLY hoping for some new villager types. I think that's on a lot of people's minds though.
> 
> Personally, I also want new types of non-fruit flora. Give me a weeping willow, some different kinds of bushes and grasses...I feel like I'd be satisfied with what they've shown off now, but I would be happy to get more options for decorating my island.



When you say types, you’re talking about new creatures right?

Pc introduced birch tree and some others as well....I wonder if it will make it in...


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 19, 2020)

Neechan said:


> When you say types, you?re talking about new creatures right?
> 
> Pc introduced birch tree and some others as well....I wonder if it will make it in...



Oh yes, woops! I know there's no new types which I sad about, but I still have some hope that at least one new species will be included.

I haven't played much PC so I didn't know it had new trees...hmmm, I hope they make it in.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 20, 2020)

I was thinking if we can customize the outside house of villager too. ( like the door, the roof etc... ) (╯✧▽✧)╯*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

I wonder if the day is going to roll around at 6 AM as always or at midnight. In my timezone the game is releasing on the 19th at 11PM so I hope I have time to do first-day-only stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also hope redd makes a return


----------



## krystillin (Feb 21, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> I wonder if the day is going to roll around at 6 AM as always or at midnight. In my timezone the game is releasing on the 19th at 11PM so I hope I have time to do first-day-only stuff.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also hope redd makes a return



yeah that concerns me too. Because if time travelling isnt going to really be a thing, theres no way I can hold off until an appropriate time the following day to play out my hearts content.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 21, 2020)

Something old that we didn't see in the direct is Redd, so I hope he and his paintings return to the game. That will add some challenging to completing the museum.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2020)

I lowkey hope we get the morning aerobics so people shut up about it


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 22, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I lowkey hope we get the morning aerobics so people shut up about it



Whats that?


----------



## Katie97 (Feb 22, 2020)

I would be disappointed if the island tours from ACNL didn't make a reappearance in ACNH because those were one of my favourite parts of the game! Here's hoping


----------



## Neechan (Feb 22, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> I would be disappointed if the island tours from ACNL didn't make a reappearance in ACNH because those were one of my favourite parts of the game! Here's hoping



The tours in nh just seem to be for getting materials, collecting flowers/non native fruits and meeting new villagers, so far at least. 

So I’m hoping they’ll make a comeback (I mean, why not?)


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 22, 2020)

acornavenue said:


> Whats that?



Back in the original version of Animal Crossing for the Gamecube.
During the summertime in that game, some of the residents will go in front of the fountain and do some Aerobics with Copper.

If you visit at least 14 times (and had your card stamp by Tortimer) you'll get this special radio that you can do Aerobics with.


Edited: Here's a video of it from Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgsArEcP7mA


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 22, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Back in the original version of Animal Crossing for the Gamecube.
> During the summertime in that game, some of the residents will go in front of the fountain and do some Aerobics with Copper.
> 
> If you visit at least 14 times (and had your card stamp by Tortimer) you'll get this special radio that you can do Aerobics with.
> ...


 
Thats kinda cute but i can deal without it


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

Neechan said:


> The tours in nh just seem to be for getting materials, collecting flowers/non native fruits and meeting new villagers, so far at least.
> 
> So I’m hoping they’ll make a comeback (I mean, why not?)



We need to spend Nook Tickets to go to those mystery islands.

Kinda wish it was bells like with Kapp'n.
Bells can be made easily, now there's another currency that might not be so easy to get Nook Miles.

I liked that we could go to Tortimer island *any time* we wanted.

These mystery tours need Nook Miles Tickets.
I know it's made in game, but there might be a limit to how many you can make each day, which could limit our island tours.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We need to spend Nook Tickets to go to those mystery islands.
> 
> Kinda wish it was bells like with Kapp'n.
> Bells can be made easily, now there's another currency that might not be so easy to get Nook Miles.
> ...



I understand, that is why I said it’s more for resources and the like, and unless it has been changed, I recall the treehouse footage in 2019, you got 300 points for completing a specific goal (can’t remember which)

Thing is, you unlocked Tortimer island after you paid off a set amount of bells toward your loan before you could even do that, and you’d have to wait 2 days before you could even travel to said island. It wasn’t available at the start.

I’m sure Kapp’n hasn’t been removed makes no sense to remove him, especially since its an island, he’d be perfect


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a few random questions that may have already been answered, so let me know if I’ve missed something:

• Will we be able to plant trees / build on the 3rd layer?

• Can we still change our facial features later on?

I had more earlier, but apparently I’ve forgotten them. Time for bed >.<


----------



## creamyy (Feb 23, 2020)

I still want harriet to be in the game. I think it'd be too easy to let us change our hair and face out of nowhere. I think we should be able to go to shampoodles and pay to get a makeover since she got the tools to do it. And we won't have to do the questions, it'll be great.


----------



## Payvia (Feb 23, 2020)

*Mermaid theme!*

Hopefully there will be more mermaid outside items. It would be so cool to make a mermaid themed town! I'm super excited for the seashell lamps!!


----------



## StiX (Feb 24, 2020)

after seeing a meme of a villager pushing his face against the glass of the aquarium, i'd actually love a first person cam. Maybe not for every day stuff but at least a 'standing' one to take screenshots with.


----------



## fudan (Feb 24, 2020)

i hope we will be able to decrease the size of rooms or remove them if we want.


----------



## mayor-rain (Feb 24, 2020)

*Dream feature?*

What would be your deam feature that could be included in ACNH? I'm hoping for cooking! I know it's not probable but a few things throughout the trailer have hinted at it.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

I got my dream feature: terraforming. I've wanted it since City Folk.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 24, 2020)

So I was just watching a video of the original Gamecube game and something stood out to me.

There was a villager standing outside their house....and then they walked into their house. It seems kinda minor but I actually think it would create more immersion if they brought this back.

Rather than the current system in New Leaf where it seems like they're just automatically inside or outside at the start of every day.

(maybe I'm mistaken but I can't remember seeing villagers doing this in New Leaf....maybe they do and I'm just never around when they wake up or go to bed)

Either way, I think it would be nice if villagers had a more detailed schedule than "wander around aimlessly all day".


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

I still want a car and/or a boat to hoon around in.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

My own car or boat.

I've been saying that for years.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 24, 2020)

Terraforming is a pretty OP feature, and hard to beat. Never imagined I'd see it in any AC game. So not my dream feature, but definitely something I enjoyed doing with map editors for New Leaf and Wild World years after their releases.

My true dream feature was being able to choose where villagers put their homes, and sure enough we are getting it. In a way, terraforming has been my dream feature, because it allows us to design the river system. Placing houses and rivers was why I would use map editors.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

I was hoping to pick where villagers live and we can! But something I would love that isn't confirmed is Cooking...It could be there, but idk. Id love this. I also really want a boat. One we get to drive. It would be cute to be able to fish from a boat in this game.


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 24, 2020)

After having seen terraforming, I am seconding the possibility of getting a boat and paying it off. It would make traversal much more interesting in some towns. The terraforming makes me consider making a region a lot like Amsterdam.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

John Wick said:


> My own car or boat.
> 
> I've been saying that for years.



Same. I have wanted a bicycle since the gamecube game. I am not giving up lol. If I don't get a bike I want a boat.


----------



## mayor-rain (Feb 24, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Same. I have wanted a bicycle since the gamecube game. I am not giving up lol. If I don't get a bike I want a boat.



i would LOVE bikes, hopefully it'll be a surprise feature!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

mayor-rain said:


> i would LOVE bikes, hopefully it'll be a surprise feature!



I hope so! One day I must get this bike lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 24, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Same. I have wanted a bicycle since the gamecube game. I am not giving up lol. If I don't get a bike I want a boat.



I want a lawn mower. LOL. The first time I played Animal Crossing (during the first day or two), I bought one from Nook, and was disappointed to find out it wasn't what I thought it was.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I want a lawn mower. LOL. The first time I played Animal Crossing (during the first day or two), I bought one from Nook, and was disappointed to find out it wasn't what I thought it was.



Lol I remember in the GameCube game I bought a slide and was so excited just to see I actually couldn’t go down it.


----------



## miraxe (Feb 24, 2020)

I got mine already (getting to pick where everything, including villager homes, goes), so I'm excited to actually get to use that! I also like that you can relocate things after they've already been built and redo the environment. I wasn't expecting either of those to actually show up!


----------



## horan (Feb 24, 2020)

Terraforming (i didn't know that word existed before reading this thread R I P) is something that I wasn't sure about at first. The more I think about it, the more I actually like it because... waterfalls. I want to have a lot of waterfalls! 

As far as dream features, I can't really think of one. They've added SO MANY things as the games evolved and the difference between this game and NL are pretty damn staggering. It's not a "dream feature" as in it's never been in the game, but I'm hoping Rover's there. I was excited finding out he was in NL and I don't want to lose him again ;~;


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 24, 2020)

They need to bring the shopping card back. I have no idea why they removed it after City Folk.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 24, 2020)

I want to interact with the items! If theres a slide I want to be able to slide. Or if there's a ball I wanna kick it.
I just want to be able to actually use the things we have put around our towns ; u;..... like it would be so cute to sit on a swing and be able to use the joycons to swing back/forth


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2020)

Some of these are more like "getting rid of previous features, but I think they need to be discussed.

1. I think New Horizons should get rid of scheduled visits.  Sometimes people (including myself) forget in WW, CF, and NL.  I think they should just be like "Hey, wanna come to my house right now?" or "Can we go over to your house right now?".  That honestly makes more sense than just waiting for nothing.

2. Villagers should only change their mind about moving out/off the island if you try to stop them.  Nothing in New Leaf makes me more pissed off than when a villager considers moving away, you support their decision, but then they change their mind.  *THIS MAKES NO SENSE!!!*

3. Now, I think there are rumors of this being a thing.  But I feel this also needs to be discussed.  I think it would be awesome to be able to invite villagers you encounter on island tours to move on your island.  Yes, Amino functionality IS confirmed, but there are hundreads of villagers in Animal Crossing, and it can be really hard to get cards of the one you want.  Especially of you do not feel comfortable exchanges addresses and/or your parents/guardians will not allow you exchange addresses to trade for your dreamies/favorite villagers' Amino Cards

At the moment, I have two definite dream villagers, one of which whose card I do not have, and I want this villager more than the one whose card I do have.  Not only that, but some people even said that getting all of their dream villagers this way is underwelming, and prefer to get them where they have to do some seeking for it to be more exciting.  So, I think doing multiple island tours will be a great way to seek them out. ^^

Now, there is still a chance that villager adoption is coming back, but it will be nice to have different methods to choose from.

. . . 

I was also hoping for New Horizons to have clothes with different colors to choose from, and screenshots/footage shows that this will be the case! ^___^   <33333


----------



## jim (Feb 24, 2020)

i want dream towns or some eqivalent to return! in a few months people's towns are going to look so crazy creative and fun and i want to walk around them endlessly without having to bother the actual people there.

as a bonus feature i want to be able to order furniture from homes in dreams. sort of like the streetpass plaza in new leaf.


----------



## fink (Feb 24, 2020)

I would love to design shops and buildings from HHD in ACNH. Also be able to design villager homes. I guess an alternative wish would be to swim in the river.


----------



## Luca (Feb 24, 2020)

My dream feature would be a dream feature!  I'll be disappointed if dream addresses don't return, since this time I intend to actually make a town worth visiting.

As for features that we haven't seen before... I'd love to be able to design villagers' homes, especially the outside so that I could make them match my town aesthetic. It'd maybe be a fun reward for becoming best friends with a villager, and would give a lot more of a reason to build friendship than just getting a picture of them.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 24, 2020)

More storage. I honestly don't see why there should be storage limitations for the storage in our house (not for displaying furniture, I mean the storage that you can't see but can access in menus). You know how Happy Home Designer could hold everything? Yeah, like that. We haven't gotten a true confirmation for this I don't think though. But I'm just really sick of feeling like I have to hoard non-reorderable items and then not having enough space to put them. This was a big issue in NL.

I'd also like to see some kind of bank card or something that will work universally. Heck, they could even make some sort of Apple Pay sort of equivalent, like "Bell Pay" or something, as an app on your phone. I'm sure I'm not the only one who got annoyed about buying stuff (for instance, from Gracie) and knowing you had enough bells, but having to go to the ATM to get more out.

If they put those two things in, then combined with what we already know is in NH, I think my most wanted features will be completely in.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 24, 2020)

Shawna said:


> 1. I think New Horizons should get rid of scheduled visits.  Sometimes people (including myself) forget in WW, CF, and NL.  I think they should just be like "Hey, wanna come to my house right now?" or "Can we go over to your house right now?".  That honestly makes more sense than just waiting for nothing.



The unscheduled visits are annoying too. I can't tell you how many times I was in my house in NL trying to organize and THE MOMENT that I stop pushing a chair, a villager comes in. Stop it! I'm busy! I'd be OK if they knocked on the door randomly and stayed outside until/if you opened it, but they shouldn't just walk right in and force you to stop what you're working on.


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

cooking would be so cool; imagine being able to surprise your favourite villager with their favourite food c?:


----------



## jeni (Feb 25, 2020)

It would be cute if they brought back the birds you see when you first play in the morning in wild world


----------



## mayortash (Feb 25, 2020)

I?d love to see gyroid storage at Brewster?s again. I loved that in City Folk. And tasks like hunting for villagers keys. I?d like more villager quests in general I think.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 25, 2020)

Shawna said:


> 3. Now, I think there are rumors of this being a thing.  But I feel this also needs to be discussed.  I think it would be awesome to be able to invite villagers you encounter on island tours to move on your island.



This was already confirmed in the direct though.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> This was already confirmed in the direct though.



Really? ^_^

I thought they just said, “You might experience some unexpected encounters.”

I wasn’t sure whether they were implying that you could actually adopt them or not. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> The unscheduled visits are annoying too. I can't tell you how many times I was in my house in NL trying to organize and THE MOMENT that I stop pushing a chair, a villager comes in. Stop it! I'm busy! I'd be OK if they knocked on the door randomly and stayed outside until/if you opened it, but they shouldn't just walk right in and force you to stop what you're working on.


This happened to me today. .-. *cough* Rooney *cough*.  I have a love-hate relationship with this feature.  On one hand, it can be so annoying when you are in the middle of arranging furniture and a villager just pops right in, as they damn-well please.  But on the other hand, I also love the unannounced visits because, let's be honest, who doesn't love getting a surprise visit by thier favorite villager?

But I agree.  

There should be some kind of mechanic in this game that prevents them from doing it when we are in the middle of arranging furniture wheather it be a DND thingy, having the option to deny their access or tell them to wait, or like the one you suggested.


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 26, 2020)

do you think that because we can pick up whole trees now that we can place them next to other trees or bamboo and they'd survive? i'd love to be able to landscape like people did with hacked towns, plus the rescue service exists if you accidentally trap yourself lol


----------



## Shawna (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope villager pics return. Now, I know that you can get villager posters by scanning their Amiibo, But I want to be able to get their pictures by befriending them, like in wild world and in new leaf. ^^


----------



## Romaki (Feb 26, 2020)

It would really be nice if we could customize the outer and inner look of villagers' houses. Not that the game looks different than other games, but having 10 normal houses is kinda weird isn't it? I'd love more house designs for everybody, even if you could just use one uniform look for every house. I want my island to be more tropical and I wish the buildings (or at the very least the houses) could represent that.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 27, 2020)

It just occurred to me how cool it would be if we could add custom buildings/shops to the town. Like a room that functions as a community space that villagers enter, walk around and interact with.

Sure we can put slot machines outside or in our house, or we could put them in a custom shop/community building dedicated to gambling. (just an example that came to mind because I saw someone in another thread mention putting a slot machine in their house)

Also it would save space on the island itself if you could place some objects inside community buildings.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been wondering if we'll be able to go swimming & diving in New Horizons like in New Leaf. I've not heard or seen any mention of it (yet).


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

GhulehGirl said:


> I've been wondering if we'll be able to go swimming & diving in New Horizons like in New Leaf. I've not heard or seen any mention of it (yet).



Same..getting kinda worried, but makes no sense to take that away on an island.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Same..getting kinda worried, but makes no sense to take that away on an island.



Ditto.

I loved diving for scallops and getting pirate items from Pascal!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I loved diving for scallops and getting pirate items from Pascal!



Same. I loved swimming in new leaf. I will be bummed if it isn't back.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 27, 2020)

I know it sounds weird, but I hope the 7/11 DLC is going to come back at some point. Normally I don't like branded DLC in video games, but the 7/11 stuff I like to use.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

I always felt the 7/11 thing was unfair because the closest 7/11 to me is over 300 miles away. They should have picked something more common, like Walmart or maybe Aldi's.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 28, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I always felt the 7/11 thing was unfair because the closest 7/11 to me is over 300 miles away. They should have picked something more common, like Walmart or maybe Aldi's.



Honestly, if they release this, you can assume that we either won't get any pieces of it outside of Japan (like what happened with New Leaf) or it will only be the pieces that don't have the 7/11 logo (like Happy Home Designer). 

I am assuming that most of us will have to trade to get it, as usual.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2020)

im PRAYING all the things from pocket camp make it over to new horizons at some point. maybe through free DLC over the span of a year/s? too many amazing furniture sets came from that game that don't deserve to rot in pocket camp lmao


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> im PRAYING all the things from pocket camp make it over to new horizons at some point. maybe through free DLC over the span of a year/s? too many amazing furniture sets came from that game that don't deserve to rot in pocket camp lmao



agreed wholeheartedly! people can say what they want about pc but there’s no denying that a lot of the items were amazing


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> im PRAYING all the things from pocket camp make it over to new horizons at some point. maybe through free DLC over the span of a year/s? too many amazing furniture sets came from that game that don't deserve to rot in pocket camp lmao



After seeing the PC furniture, I agree!


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 29, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> im PRAYING all the things from pocket camp make it over to new horizons at some point. maybe through free DLC over the span of a year/s? too many amazing furniture sets came from that game that don't deserve to rot in pocket camp lmao



I would be 100% ok with the furniture from PC being free DLC that we get from somewhere like once a month or so. Like when they gave out items in the post office in New Leaf.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 29, 2020)

Idk if it’s been confirmed for NH, but I’d like it if we could use 2 accessories on our face at a time. One for the eyes and one for the mouth. I also wonder if the face paint feature would act as an accessory or would we be able to wear glasses with face paint.

I know some people are saying the facial hair revealed might have been face paint, but idk.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 29, 2020)

Been hoping for this one for a while:

the ability to change music to a specific game, especially for each hour of the day.

Music is such a big factor for me because it determines what time I'll play (I don't like playing with the sound off) – so if I don't like the music playing I'd usually just not play until when I did.

And I'd do anything to hear the 2AM and 3AM themes from WW/CF again...


----------



## Romaki (Feb 29, 2020)

I think it would be nice to have local play with a guest slot, even if it's just one.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 29, 2020)

I saw something somewhere saying the letters from mom will feature in this game again.

This is probably going to sound weird, but I wish we could change who the letters come from. A setting so that you could pick whoever you wanted, maybe an aunt, a friend, etc. 
After my own mum died, I couldn't play NL for a while because those letters were too upsetting for me. Even now, I still find them a difficult reminder. I'd love to change it so that they were from an auntie instead.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 29, 2020)

chocopug said:


> I saw something somewhere saying the letters from mom will feature in this game again.
> 
> This is probably going to sound weird, but I wish we could change who the letters come from. A setting so that you could pick whoever you wanted, maybe an aunt, a friend, etc.
> After my own mum died, I couldn't play NL for a while because those letters were too upsetting for me. Even now, I still find them a difficult reminder. I'd love to change it so that they were from an auntie instead.



I wish it would change too, as my parents are both gone now, so it kinda sucks.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I wish it would change too, as my parents are both gone now, so it kinda sucks.



I agree. It really should be a choice. :/


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 1, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Idk if it?s been confirmed for NH, but I?d like it if we could use 2 accessories on our face at a time. One for the eyes and one for the mouth. I also wonder if the face paint feature would act as an accessory or would we be able to wear glasses with face paint.
> 
> I know some people are saying the facial hair revealed might have been face paint, but idk.



Well, he was wearing those 3D glasses with the facial hair. So if that goatee is indeed face paint... Then there's hope?


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 1, 2020)

There was also footage shown during PAX of a player wearing sunglasses and they had pawprint face paint on as well. I think face paint is going to act like just a facial feature and not an accessory, so we can have both.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

I just want to know if it has a constant energy level to monitor.

I don't want Stardew.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just want to know if it has a constant energy level to monitor.
> 
> I don't want Stardew.



god i hope not. i think the energy thing is just for moving trees or breaking rocks but i don’t think it plays a role outside of that.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

faiiry said:


> god i hope not. i think the energy thing is just for moving trees or breaking rocks but i don’t think it plays a role outside of that.



We've never needed to eat before and I hate those type of games.

If we have to eat, I can't play this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to know, because I can't get a refund and I've spent too much already.

They haven't answered hardly any basic questions, but I know I don't want a game with an energy meter I have to monitor, or I pass out if I don't eat.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 1, 2020)

It's just to break rocks and uproot trees pretty much.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> It's just to break rocks and uproot trees pretty much.



How do we know?
We might find we need it constantly.

Nobody has really told us.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> We've never needed to eat before and I hate those type of games.
> 
> If we have to eat, I can't play this.
> 
> ...



Jesus dude just quit playing the series if you seem to hate it so much.



acornavenue said:


> Thats kinda cute but i can deal without it



Basically. It's just been one of the most overly hyped things people want brought back and IDK why


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

And I've never needed to eat to hit rocks.

AC is meant to be relaxing.



oath2order said:


> Jesus dude just quit playing the series if you seem to hate it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically. It's just been one of the most overly hyped things people want brought back and IDK why



That's a really bad response, telling someone not to play and in a childish way tell them they hate the game, when I clearly don't.

I have a concern.

Learn the difference, because people get way too defensive over this game, and that tends to put people off, when they only have a general concern.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 1, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477241-EVERYTHING-learned-from-PAX-East!

It's on the first post of this thread that mentions it.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477241-EVERYTHING-learned-from-PAX-East!
> 
> It's on the first post of this thread that mentions it.



Yep, I have read that. I was just wondering if fruit will be needed to terraform, or catch fish, etc.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> And I've never needed to eat to hit rocks.
> 
> AC is meant to be relaxing.
> 
> ...




Everything I've seen from you is negative about the game. You seem to be overly pessimistic about a game that's "meant to be relaxing".

Everything is complaining about not having 100% of the information about the game.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Everything I've seen from you is negative about the game. You seem to be overly pessimistic about a game that's "meant to be relaxing".
> 
> Everything is complaining about not having 100% of the information about the game.



I certainly have not been 100% negative at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you check my posts properly you would see that.


----------



## dragonpixies (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> How do we know?
> We might find we need it constantly.
> 
> Nobody has really told us.



They've actually totally told us there's no constant hunger meter! When a character eats a fruit you see 1 added to a meter that keeps track of how many "big tasks" you can perform. When the character uproots a tree or breaks a rock then one is taken away. The meter only shows up when you eat or perform a huge task and it doesn't just decrease over time for no reason. 

Here's Tommy himself confirming this. The panelists running this gameplay panel at PaxEast also confirmed that's all it's for.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

dragonpixies said:


> They've actually totally told us there's no constant hunger meter! When a character eats a fruit you see 1 added to a meter that keeps track of how many "big tasks" you can perform. When the character uproots a tree or breaks a rock then one is taken away. The meter only shows up when you eat or perform a huge task and it doesn't just decrease over time for no reason.
> 
> Here's Tommy himself confirming this. The panelists running this gameplay panel at PaxEast also confirmed that's all it's for.
> View attachment 231623
> ...



So they said you can completely play the game without eating? 
It's just the bottom image says that the fruit is 'key' to getting things done quickly.


----------



## dragonpixies (Mar 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> So they said you can completely play the game without eating?



If you never want to uproot a tree or break a rock, sure!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

dragonpixies said:


> If you never want to uproot a tree or break a rock, sure!



Thank you for clearing that up!
It was just a last minute concern I had.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 2, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I think it would be nice to have local play with a guest slot, even if it's just one.


Agreed. Speaking of this, I found it a little weird that the players who are not the "leader" don't collect the bugs/fish when they catch stuff and that it goes right to the recycling bin? Isn't that a little bit weird, unless it were a guest type thing and not somebody who lived on the island? hmmmm


----------



## Starrynight44 (Mar 3, 2020)

I wish we could color noses but the customizations have been revealed and it looks like a lost cause, Atleast there are different shapes now.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Starrynight44 said:


> I wish we could color noses but the customizations have been revealed and it looks like a lost cause, Atleast there are different shapes now.



I was hoping they would change with skin tone, but they stick out like a sore thumb being bright orange.


----------



## towki (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't want Animal Tracks to come back, or have there be an easier way to make grass grow back.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

towki said:


> I don't want Animal Tracks to come back, or have there be an easier way to make grass grow back.



I haven't seen any indication of grass wear at all for this game yet. The only dirt I've seen is the dirt patterns/construction permit dirt that was put on the ground by the player. I think they got rid of it. I hope so, anyway. Good riddance.


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 3, 2020)

Per @ACPocketNews on Twitter, names can be up to 10 characters long. So, there’s a little bit of an increase, but not that much.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 3, 2020)

you know what, im just gonna say it:
I was expecting more from the hair options and im not much a fan of any new styles. ): I hope there are plenty more to choose from.
Also I hope gyroids are in this game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 4, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> you know what, im just gonna say it:
> I was expecting more from the hair options and im not much a fan of any new styles. ): I hope there are plenty more to choose from.
> Also I hope gyroids are in this game.



We haven't seen all of the hair options. It has already been confirmed that you can unlock more with Nook Miles. Might be able to unlock more other ways too. Who knows.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 4, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> We haven't seen all of the hair options. It has already been confirmed that you can unlock more with Nook Miles. Might be able to unlock more other ways too. Who knows.



It really seems like they went all out for the character clothing and customization options. With how much has been kept under wraps I wouldn't be surprised if there were a ton of options not shown.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 4, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> We haven't seen all of the hair options. It has already been confirmed that you can unlock more with Nook Miles. Might be able to unlock more other ways too. Who knows.





Soot Sprite said:


> It really seems like they went all out for the character clothing and customization options. With how much has been kept under wraps I wouldn't be surprised if there were a ton of options not shown.



True true, I hope so : it wouldn't make or break it for me but the more options the better. Thx yall.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

I just realized that we don't have a Fox villager, so that'd be nice too.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 5, 2020)

OK, given that in the PAX demo footage we got a new K.K. song, Welcome Horizons, based off of the title theme... along with K.K. City being one of the "you messed up" songs in New Leaf and presumably becoming a secret song in New Horizons, could we get K.K. versions of the Wild World/LGTTC and New Leaf themes?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I just realized that we don't have a Fox villager, so that'd be nice too.



bro a fox villager would be so cool


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2020)

I really want Labelle to have an interesting role this time around,,

So, an idea I had a looong time ago, was to have seasonal fashion shows directed by Labelle. It would work as a community event, just like fishing/bug tourneys, but less common. Like once each season. 

A few days before the show, you work with Labelle to choose either an indoors or outdoor venue, and then decorate it according to that season’s themes. And now that terraforming is a thing, decorating an outdoor runway made of cliff would look really cool.

I think the best way to go about the show portion is: you are tasked with creating several full outfits using pre-made clothing and accessories the game offers. Basically just like Style Savvy but in animal crossing. The goal is to create outfits that pertain to individual in-game themes like cute, harmonious, cool, hip, etc.. This applies to your villagers creating outfits as well. The outfits will then be modeled by some random generated player characters, or you. Whoever’s collection is the most well received by the audience, wins. Maybe Gracie could even be a judge or something since Labelle was her apprentice at one point. And just like the fishing/bug tourneys, there will be different trophies. I want this so badd


----------



## John Wick (Mar 6, 2020)

I want that tree with a bird in it from PC.

I REALLY want it!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2020)

I know people want less randomness, but I'm really bummed that tropical fruits can't be native.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I know people want less randomness, but I'm really bummed that tropical fruits can't be native.



Hopefully we can plant them everywhere and not only near the beach/south part of the map like in NL


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 7, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Hopefully we can plant them everywhere and not only near the beach/south part of the map like in NL



There was only restrictions for banana and coconut trees. The other tropical fruit trees could be planted anywhere.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2020)

Can't remember if I've talked about this, but there needs to be a better way of tracking down villagers.  Sometimes it takes what feels FOREVER just to find a villager for whatever reason.  It can be very frustrating, searing almost every building and house before you find them.  It's happened to me many times, and I don't even see half my villagers on most days.  And this coming from someone who spends a lot of time running around everywhere in her town, so that is saying a LOT.

Sure there is the megaphone in New Leaf, and it can be very helpful, don't get me wrong, but it only works if the villager in question is outside.

I am thinking calling them on the NookPhone would be the best method.

Say, you wanna track down Ankha.  Instead of having to spend Lord only knows, seaching multiple buildings and rooms to no avail, you can just call her on your NookPhone and she'll say something like "I am in the fish section of the museum."
I still think the megaphone should be available for seaching for them outside, though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 7, 2020)

^ That's a fantastic idea. I agree that it was annoying to track down villagers even with the megaphone. I hope they do something like you suggest. 

Honestly, I'd be fine with them showing up on the map too. There's a mod for the PC version of Stardew Valley to let you see where all of Pelican Town's residents are. I use that because it's annoying to track them down. It's so useful.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

Please bring pinging back instead of the new system where villagers call your name three times.

I will ignore that as I won't be rushing from one end of the island to the other in time to answer a villagers call.

I can't believe they replaced pinging with this.
Now I won't be able to stray far or landscape because I might miss a villager calling me about maybe wanting to move.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 7, 2020)

No where have I seen anything about them calling you all the way from the other end of the island. They only clip I've seen has the villager practically right next to you.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> No where have I seen anything about them calling you all the way from the other end of the island. They only clip I've seen has the villager practically right next to you.



It's in the PAX OP.



> villagers ping you 3 times by shouting your name with a speech bubble before giving up



What if you are on the other side of the island and can't make it in time?

I'm saying I want the *random* ping you get at certain intervals, when walking/running past a villager.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 7, 2020)

https://youtu.be/gE9DMtYMjRI

12:36

Nate's literally _right there_ when he calls a player and runs up to them.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> https://youtu.be/gE9DMtYMjRI
> 
> 12:36
> 
> Nate's literally _right there_ when he calls a player and runs up to them.



That's because the player is right near the villager!

I'm talking about if you are on the other side of the island when they decide to call you.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 7, 2020)

Where _exactly_ in the PAX OP does anyone say it can happen way on the other side of the island? I want a direct quote because I have literally heard no one else complain about something so inconvenient.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> Where _exactly_ in the PAX OP does anyone say it can happen way on the other side of the island? I want a direct quote because I have literally heard no one else complain about something so inconvenient.



I am assuming that they just decide to call you.
I never thought it could mean they will only call you when you are near them.

I see now, that it could be just replacing the ping as you walk/run by a villager, with calling your name instead.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Please bring pinging back instead of the new system where villagers call your name three times.
> 
> I will ignore that as I won't be rushing from one end of the island to the other in time to answer a villagers call.
> 
> ...



I’m sure the pinging mechanic is still there, as I’m positive this only happens when you are playing local co-op (and possibly over the internet on far away islands) could you imagine the ping system with internet co-op? it’d be a mess.

And I’m sure that they won’t be calling for you halfway from the island, only when you are in view


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I’m sure the pinging mechanic is still there, as I’m positive this only happens when you are playing local co-op (and possibly over the internet on far away islands) could you imagine the ping system with internet co-op? it’d be a mess.
> 
> And I’m sure that they won’t be calling for you halfway from the island, only when you are in view



I'm not talking about internet or multiplayer.
Just villagers, and I get it now as said in my above post.

They'll probably speech bubble ping only when you're near them, instead of the exclaimation mark ping.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not talking about internet or multiplayer.
> Just villagers, and I get it now as said in my above post.
> 
> They'll probably speech bubble ping only when you're near them, instead of the exclaimation mark ping.



Ah,  I thought you were disappointed due to the fact that they don’t ping, just chat via text bubble.

I was just trying to say that normal pings may be a thing in single-player is all


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

pls animal crossing,,, let me cook in new horizons,,, i am begging ;u;


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2020)

It would be funny if the villagers complained about DST every March starting next year! XDDD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 8, 2020)

Shawna said:


> It would be funny if the villagers complained about DST every March starting next year! XDDD



I don't know if that would ever be put in simply because Japan doesn't have DST, so I don't think the Japanese developers ever really think about it.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Do we know if Resident Services can be moved?

It would help to know this so we don't have to reset for maps as much.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 9, 2020)

I want to be able to rotate items in increments of 30 and 45 degrees. The 90-degree limitation simply doesn't make sense.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 9, 2020)

I hope the villagers regularly hang out together lol


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

Honestly, make the personalities more unique from each other.  I didn't really like it how they were all similar in NL...

Bring back the rude villagers!  But don't make them too rude that they're insulting you constantly.  Maybe if you had to warm up to them, that would be cool.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 9, 2020)

returnofsaturn said:


> I hope the villagers regularly hang out together lol



Me too. They did hang out together in NL, but it felt so rare. I'd like to see it more often.


----------



## creamyy (Mar 10, 2020)

I want the abiilty to put accessories on top of wigs. I think of this a lot in pocket camp because they keep coming out with cute accessories but i gotta commit to my wig lmao


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

imagine if our characters could have tattoos,,, that’d be cool


----------



## Zura (Mar 10, 2020)

Multiple accessories and unlimited storage space are the only two I can think of


----------



## SugarMage (Mar 10, 2020)

I want fantasy skin tones and eye colors, as well as a new elf ear accessory!


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 12, 2020)

faiiry said:


> imagine if our characters could have tattoos,,, that?d be cool



They just confirmed facial tattoos (with your own designs) on the animal crossing twitter


----------



## Dharma (Mar 12, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> They just confirmed facial tattoos (with your own designs) on the animal crossing twitter



That's cool, hopefully they allow arms too.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> They just confirmed facial tattoos (with your own designs) on the animal crossing twitter



sweet!! as dharma said, i hope we can have arm tattoos, as well


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 13, 2020)

Assuming the orderable catalog works the same way as it did in previous games, I'd like the catalog to somehow be accessible 24/7. It could be a kiosk that isn't stuck in a shop that closes or it could be via an app on your NookPhone (Nookizon.com? lol). I don't see why this should have to be locked down to any store's hours for browsing and purchasing. We'd just have to wait until the next mail delivery to get our item, just like the real world.


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

Id imagine the Catalog is Amazon now haha


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 14, 2020)

I’d like to be able to choose the hours for my shops. They’d all have to be open for the same amount of time, but it would be convenient to people who have to work at certain times of the day and resist the temptation to time travel back. For example, we could set Nook’s Cranny to open at 2 AM and close at 3 PM or open at 7 AM and close at 8 PM.


----------



## Preet (Mar 15, 2020)

So the ordiance system from New Leaf. I have no doubt they'll implement something like this.


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

i hope mannequins will be in new horizons - i have a lot of ideas for them and i need them lol


----------



## aikatears (Mar 15, 2020)

I am hoping (and I think new leaf had this) we can message people to chat and see if airport is open or not...in game messages basically.


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm hoping to be able to make town tunes in the key of b-minor, something I can't do in New Leaf.  I also hope we can use triads instead of broken chords (C E D played at the same time rather than separately).  Perhaps choose the instruments.  I hope New Horizons elaborates on the town tune system in general.


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 15, 2020)

Possibly the dumbest idea in this thread, but I want some kind of reference to those old urban legends people made up. Resetti talking about villagers making up false rumors, directly talking about the deleting towns thing, or even a small nod to Brutus would be nice.
Not a major want or need, not in the slightest, I'd just love to see this.


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 16, 2020)

Is writing letters to friends in real life a thing in ACNH? I really hope so, because it was a feature in city folk and I dearly missed it in new leaf.

Edit: Oh, actually I believe it was a feature in ACNL, but you had to go to their town to send it I think? I want to be able to do it in my island.


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2020)

Idk how it would work but I would just like to see different shop keeps and/or random NPC just walking around the island sometimes


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> Idk how it would work but I would just like to see different shop keeps and/or random NPC just walking around the island sometimes



i think that actually has been confirmed?? idk where but i’ve seen a lot of people say that npcs can now occasionally walk around the island and aren’t confined to one place anymore c:


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2020)

I feel like I’m the only person who wants to see Lottie have a role in New Horizons. I’m not sure what it would be, but I’m hoping she comes back. Maybe she can take over happy home academy since it was confirmed to make a return. I mean she’s basically the Lyle version of what happened to Joan with Daisy Mae and Nat and Flick.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I feel like I’m the only person who wants to see Lottie have a role in New Horizons. I’m not sure what it would be, but I’m hoping she comes back. Maybe she can take over happy home academy since it was confirmed to make a return. I mean she’s basically the Lyle version of what happened to Joan with Daisy Mae and Nat and Flick.



i’d definitely prefer lottie over lyle lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> I feel like I’m the only person who wants to see Lottie have a role in New Horizons. I’m not sure what it would be, but I’m hoping she comes back. Maybe she can take over happy home academy since it was confirmed to make a return. I mean she’s basically the Lyle version of what happened to Joan with Daisy Mae and Nat and Flick.



I really like Lottie too. However, I'm betting she'll be back in some shape or form.


----------



## WanderingIsle (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd LOVE a secret scavenger/riddle hunt that rewards some unique item, similar to the Riddler's Mind Word Hunt in WoW. 

I'm not sure how it would work. Perhaps talk to certain villagers at specific times to get a clue and move on. Due to the relatively small size of the island (compared to WoW anyway!) it would have to be more text based I think.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i’m literally begging nintendo,, pls have the dream suite,,


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm hopeful that this will be a good Animal Crossing! Lots of new footage from the review copies. It makes me realise that this won't be an incredibly innovative Animal Crossing (at least not for the years between games.) The reviews did mention there's no way to keep or downgrade to a tent, a lack of touch controls for designing patterns, and didn't say anything new about villagers like if they have picnics like the trailers. So I hope that there will be patches for that basic UI stuff, and DLC for allowing for sets of new species to move in.


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm trying to avoid all this new review footage that's releasing whilst also being so THIRSTY for it. Friday can't come quick enough


----------



## StiX (Mar 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’m literally begging nintendo,, pls have the dream suite,,



THIS. or something similar. I loved to visit the themed towns. I'd be a shame you have to add people and have them online to check them out.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Since it sounds like Resetti runs the Rescue Service, I think it'd be fun if his own section of the airport got added. For some reason I see him sitting in the control tower, and Don Resetti being the actual helicopter pilot being told what to do by Resetti in the control tower. XD


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

here are all the things i'd love to have (but even if they're not there, i know this game is going to be incredible):

- RETURN of celeste's observatory!
- gyroids, ofc
- perfect fruits
- the island tours or some form of minigames that you could play single or multiplayer!
- villagers asking to play hide and seek!


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’m literally begging nintendo,, pls have the dream suite,,



I would liked it to return also. With the fact that we can move buildings and build things outside, I would like to have the Dream Suite in a prominent place with pillars around it.

In New Leaf, we could lock several favorite houses. I wish we could favorite villagers so they can not move away. Not all could be favorited, but suppose you had a few that you liked.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> here are all the things i'd love to have (but even if they're not there, i know this game is going to be incredible):
> 
> - RETURN of celeste's observatory!
> - gyroids, ofc
> ...



I'd love to see Celeste's observatory return too. That's the one feature from Wild World that we haven't had in a long time that I really miss.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

I want a feature, even if I have to pay for each usage, to rename the town.

I also want the feature to return where we can sell our Islands to Tom Nook for bells, and start over again.


----------



## Magicman (Mar 18, 2020)

The first animal crossing that was made originally for the n64 still has the biggest town. I hope we can make our islands bigger


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

Something I’ve wanted for a long time is food stalls! I wish food stalls that sold different food each week (or even each season) would pop up on your island every now and then so that players could buy different kinds of food to eat. Imagine a food stall that would sell ice cream and popsicles during the summer and things like pumpkin pie or Halloween themed treats during the fall. 

With the added energy system that lets the player dig up trees and break rocks maybe eating these treats could supply energy for that as well! Having the ability to buy different foods is not only great for people that simply want more foods to eat but also for people who enjoy role playing and/or turning their house into a restaurant or bakery! With these items people would have more things to display in their restaurant/bakery and people interested in role playing a restaurant/bakery owner with their friends would have different things to potentially stock their businesses with. 

If not a food stall I hope that one day Brewster’s Cafe could start selling different food items normally found in a cafe for players to buy and eat while drinking their coffee!


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 18, 2020)

resettispaghetti said:


> Something I’ve wanted for a long time is food stalls! I wish food stalls that sold different food each week (or even each season) would pop up on your island every now and then so that players could buy different kinds of food to eat. Imagine a food stall that would sell ice cream and popsicles during the summer and things like pumpkin pie or Halloween themed treats during the fall.
> 
> With the added energy system that lets the player dig up trees and break rocks maybe eating these treats could supply energy for that as well! Having the ability to buy different foods is not only great for people that simply want more foods to eat but also for people who enjoy role playing and/or turning their house into a restaurant or bakery! With these items people would have more things to display in their restaurant/bakery and people interested in role playing a restaurant/bakery owner with their friends would have different things to potentially stock their businesses with.
> 
> If not a food stall I hope that one day Brewster’s Cafe could start selling different food items normally found in a cafe for players to buy and eat while drinking their coffee!



I love that idea! We’ve seen cupcakes in an inventory, so while it might not be a food stall, it could be something similar. The whole role playing a bakery or restaurant seems super fun.


----------

